# Official NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III Discussion Thread



## Crasp

My pick for MotN is Gargano/Almas. I kind of expect the women to disappoint, but I hope not. Even so, Gargano/Almas & Asuka/Ember are the only matches I'm remotely interested in.


----------



## Dibil13

Crasp said:


> My pick for MotN is Gargano/Almas. I kind of expect the women to disappoint, but I hope not. Even so, Gargano/Almas & Asuka/Ember are the only matches I'm remotely interested in.


I'm a little worried about that too. Something just feels off about this feud.


----------



## Oneiros

It feels strange to be excited for a Takeover since I haven't felt like that in a long time, but I am actually looking forward to this one. Black/Itami, Almas/Gargano and Roode/Mcintyre should all be good. I'm gonna be pissed about Ember being the one to defeat Asuka, but you can't have everything.


----------



## RiverFenix

Roode needs to retain via something underhanded. McIntyre isn't over enough yet. I wouldn't mind seeing Roddy added in here to be honest. Saves the McIntyre vs Roode one-on-one counter for next Survivor Series Takeover. If Roddy isn't added to the match, maybe he causes Roode to win by DQ, or inadvertently costs Drew the match while trying to take out Bobby sorta deal. 

Asuka should win. At this stage save her first loss for somebody on the main roster. Have her signed to be represented by Paul Heyman, and have Regal strip her of the title. Have a NXT Tournament to crown a #1 contender to face off against the Mae Young Tournament winner to crown the next NXT Women's Champion. 

AoP vs Sanity could go either way. Is it Wolfe and Dain or will Young wrestle instead? Will Nikki Cross involve herself as well? With AoP getting beat down last show, unless they get heat back on this weeks show it usually means they're retaining. 

Initially I was a proponent of Itami actually winning. But I think a very physical hard fought loss could do him nearly as well while keeping Black hot product. Itami's angle right now is his frustration, really hard fought loss where he comes up just short can further that. And Black being taken to the limit and winning will add to him as well. 

Cien Almas NEEDS the win over Gargano. Johnny Wresting losing can be partially explained away as ring rust + being a tag wrestler for the last year+ sorta deal. El Idolo needs a big win, especially with Vega by his side. Now this feud could just really kick off, and continue though next Take-over and eventually have Candace accompany Johnny to offset Zolita Vega - maybe even have mixed tags and the like.


----------



## Mango13

Looking forward to this, Takeovers never fail to deliver and this one wont be any different.


----------



## Jbardo

Looks miles better than Summerslam, as while that has probably the best match in the four way this has more matches that could be great.

Can't wait for Itami and Black to kick the shit out of each other.

Was really hoping Strong got added to the title match as I'm not really feeling Roode v Drew but it's not looking likely, all the other matches other than the tag should be really good.


----------



## Master Bate

Please let Asuka retain....

Hideo Vs Black has got me so hyped.


----------



## Frost99

The "A" show on Saturday night this weekend......

Not to long or short, FRESH match up's, a LEGIT Woman's program built up, a World Title match which could naturally evolve into a three way given this weeks upcoming show maybe, a Tag Team Title match with LEGIT teams neither a "fan favorite" but each with their supports, hard hitting non title match ups & what could have been a GREAT commentary duo unfortunately we still have to hear Percy some of the time.....


----------



## TD Stinger

All Takeover shows are good. This will be no exception. Time will tell if it can be more than just good.

Starting with Almas vs. Gargano, this could steal the show given both men’s abilities. Almas without question needs to win here. He just got his new manager, it seems like he’s starting to turn a corner, he needs a Takeover win. Plus, with Gargano’s story, you can afford to have him lose and build him up later on.

Black vs. Itami could be another great match. It will surely be a physical match. But time will tell how their chemistry is and how the crowd will react to their styles.

I honestly have really no interest in Sanity vs. AOP. AOP have developed nicely but let’s not forget they’ve been working with DIY and The Revival. Now they go way down in competition with Dain (who I like a lot) and Wolfe.

Ember vs. Asuka could be hit or miss. It could be great or it could just be ok or good. And the pressure is on them this time considering they don’t have a great tag team title match to fall back on. The crowd has been hot for their interactions the past few weeks. Hopefully that continues in what could be the culmination of Asuka’s title reign.

I love Bobby Roode as champion and have been a fan of McIntyre for the last year or so even before he came back to WWE. How well will they gel in the ring? Remains to be seen but I’m certainly looking forward to it, especially with Roddy’s potential involvement.

And finally, will be keeping an eye out for one Adam Cole. And if his face isn’t show before the main event, we could be looking at an interesting scenario.


----------



## Switchblade Club

I just can't get myself hyped for this Takeover to be honest.

Not a huge fan of AOP and Asuka is just getting tiring at this point.

Let's hope for an Adam Cole appearance though.


----------



## Dibil13

So there's a total solar eclipse happening on August 21st. Am I crazy for thinking that means Asuka loses?:lol I can just hear the commentators raving about how symbolic Ember's victory is or something.


----------



## sailord

I'm looking forward to this more than SummerSlam


----------



## JafarMustDie

Can't wait to see Almas, Black & Asuka :mark Their in-ring work entertain me more than 70% of the main roster 

Hope Sanity take the titles too, AoP are boring to me

Don't really care about the main event, even though I like Bobby Roode


----------



## Mango13

I'm so conflicted when it comes to the Women's title match, on one hand I think Asuka reign has become boring and stale, but on the other hand I don't really want Ember Moon to win it.


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> I'm so conflicted when it comes to the Women's title match, on one hand I think Asuka reign has become boring and stale, but on the other hand I don't really want Ember Moon to win it.


Iconic should have beaten her 2 on 1 and get that heat and protect Asuka in a way that "no one can beat her 1 on 1", but we can't have nice things :mj2

Honestly, this is the least appealing Takeover so far for me. Used to be San Antonio but that at least Peyton's debut on a Takeover. Gargano/Almas should be fine, so as Black/Itami, but those feuds haven't had time to develop (the matches should have been Ohno/Itami and Gargano/Ciampa, but they didn't happen) so there aren't many stakes. Not gonna lie, not looking forward to the tag titles match. Asuka vs Ember could (and has to) be very good, but it feels like something is missing in the feud. Roode/McEntyre may very well be MOTN since Roode is a bit like Okada in the sense he is great in the final 5 minutes of his matches, so that would be alright, but like someone posted, Drew still isn't over enough to get the title, but no one in NXT is atm.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Almas/Gargano should be a ton of fun. Gargano is one of the best babyface workers and he just has some magical ability to get himself extremely over with the crowd. You'd think he is one of those small guys that has to kill himself to get over, but he is very safe and has great psychology. Almas does nothing for me, but I'm excited to see Johnny in his first solo TakeOver match. 

Black/Itami is my most hyped match of the night, but I can't guarantee it will deliver. I'm hoping for a match where two tough SOBs beat the tar out of eachother, but they might go easy. I have a feeling that they will deliver, though. Black has been even better in NXT than on the indies (I said it!) and this heel run has really helped Hideo. Expecting great things from this one.

0 Hype for Authors vs Sanity. Lets get ReDragon in here ASAP. 

Asuka/Ember had a really good match last time, and I'm sure they'll top it here. I can really see Ember winning, but at the same time I love Asuka too much and main will probably butcher her with how horrible their women's divisions are. I love Ember as a performer, but I really have to say that Nikki Cross just made for a way more interesting opponent for Asuka. I want to see Asuka and Kairi Hojo main event the WrestleMania takeover (if she's still in it, I never read any spoilers), that's a dream match for me. 

I like Roode and McIntyre, but there is absolutely no sizzle here. I can't say I'm really excited at all for this one, it feels lazy like the world title scene has been forever now. Unlike Asuka where I just want her to stay in NXT where she will be treated well, I can't help but wish these two guys were already on main duking it out for world titles unlike somebody like Jinder or Baron Corbin.


----------



## Dibil13

MrWrestlingFan said:


> I want to see Asuka and Kairi Hojo main event the WrestleMania takeover (if she's still in it, I never read any spoilers), that's a dream match for me.


We can only hope:mark:


----------



## Florat

Mordecay said:


> Iconic should have beaten her 2 on 1 and get that heat and protect Asuka in a way that "no one can beat her 1 on 1", but we can't have nice things :mj2


It would've been a good thing. Get a good ending to the Fatal-4-Way to build new stars and this way, Asuka would be on the main roster in time to fight in a epic Wrestlemania match against Charlotte in a " Streak vs Streak ".

But Peyton/Billie will never get a push anyway. They are in the same position that Tye Dillinger was, they probably see them of good use but they would rather push the indies stars and they will only be important to push those.

As for the PPV, it looks cool for me. Some filler ( that could turn out good ) but the three main matches looks interesting, exciting and could be really good.


----------



## AmWolves10

Can't wait until Ember Moon takes the title off of Asuka's flabby waist


----------



## Jersey

Mango13 said:


> I'm so conflicted when it comes to the Women's title match, on one hand I think Asuka reign has become boring and stale, but on the other hand I don't really want Ember Moon to win it.


I'm assuming that you want Cross to be the woman to take the title off of asuka. Yes?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just started watching NXT again recently, in my opinion it's in a pretty strong place right now after months and months of transition. There are certain superstars that I feel I can get behind, whether it's through wrestling ability, a show of charisma, good promo work or a bit of all three. For months NXT was just dead, no real direction, boring shows week in week out but certain feuds and good quality matches have got me invested again. NXT is full of quality performers right now, depth wise it's probably the best it's ever been.

Gargano vs Almas - Yet again Almas is involved in a match where both guys involved could do with a win, Almas has been heel for a while but now with a manager surely he must get a win and a push. Gargano losing wouldn't hurt, especially if Almas wins via heel tactics, Gargano's main aim is Ciampa when he returns, build up Gargano as the underdog which they probably will, then on top of what we have already you'll have more of a story. Gotta go with Almas here, I'll be pretty disappointed if he loses.

Black vs Itami - Aleister Black is the man, loved his work on the Indys now I'm loving him even more now. Itami's new heel direction was definitely needed, he wasn't coming across well as a face, we'll now get a more aggressive side of Itami which makes me feel more excited for this match. This should be a stiff, hard hitting battle and a potential show stealer. I think Black will win and hopefully it's the first step to the NXT Championship, he should be the one to take the title off Roode, nobody else.

AOP vs Sanity - AOP still bore me to be honest despite a good performance at the last Takeover. I don't see this match against Sanity being anything special, for Killian Dane and Alexander Wolfe though they need a good performance, character wise they are on point, especially Wolfe but as in ring performers they haven't impressed me so far. As for the result, I'm split, can see it going either way.

Asuka vs Moon - Ember Moon has impressed me lately, her moveset is incredible and I think she has carried herself well in this feud especially on the promo side. Their last match was ok but it didn't hit the great mark, this match will be all about psychology for me, both have an impressive skill set but an in ring story needs to be told here. This type of match could either steal the show or underwhelm, as for a winner I'll go with Asuka, even though they seem to be high on Ember, I'm not sure the time is right yet.

Roode vs McIntyre - Really happy to see Drew back, shouldn't of ever been released, he's underrated and he proved that while going through the Indy circuit again especially in the UK. Roode as we all know has charisma but he bores me in the ring, another match that needs to be high on psychology or this will just become a slow borefest. Roode to retain, next step should be Black...but then again there is always Adam Cole.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Crasp said:


> My pick for MotN is Gargano/Almas. I kind of expect the women to disappoint, but I hope not. Even so, Gargano/Almas & Asuka/Ember are the only matches I'm remotely interested in.


Yeah buddy! Actually, I'd have Almas in the MOTN regardless. Itami/Black may be second. 


I think this is a solid, well built, sensical card. All but Gargano/Almas has been built for a few weeks slowly. Even this one had both parties obvious Takeover picks. So, expecting this to be better than Summerslam


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck




----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


Hmm...I wonder what sort of subliminal messaging Marky is going for here.

:hmmm


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


"What is Cole Adamson doing sitting at ringside?"


----------



## Crasp

If they package him as Micheal Cole's son...


----------



## RiverFenix

Only two new ones so far. Johnny's is okay, Drew's is yuck.


----------



## Jedah

MrWrestlingFan said:


> Asuka/Ember had a really good match last time, and I'm sure they'll top it here. I can really see Ember winning, but at the same time I love Asuka too much and main will probably butcher her with how horrible their women's divisions are. I love Ember as a performer, but I really have to say that Nikki Cross just made for a way more interesting opponent for Asuka. I want to see Asuka and Kairi Hojo main event the WrestleMania takeover (if she's still in it, I never read any spoilers), that's a dream match for me.


I would've probably preferred Cross also, but they've been building Ember, so they obviously see something in her. She just needs to find a way to get over her tendency to monotone in her promos.






Really like this promo though. Better than the last one.

And I can't help but think that the solar eclipse coming this Monday is just too symbolic. :lmao Really does feel like the stars are aligned. It ultimately will be better for the division in the long run, I think.

I don't really see Roode dropping the belt at this point. Drew is good, but it just doesn't feel like he's made enough of a presence yet to really be able to carry it.

So...

1. Gargano
2. Aleister Black
3. Authors of Pain
4. Ember Moon
5. Bobby Roode

My picks for tomorrow. We'll see.

All the matches should be good, at least. With SummerSlam I'm really only looking forward to three of them, and that show is going to be WAY too long.


----------



## Jbardo

It feels too soon for Roode to drop the title, Drew hasn't done enough to win it yet either.


----------



## Mordecay

Still no Iconic shirt :mj2, they don't even have to create it, it is already done, yet they don't release the fucking shirt :fuckthis


----------



## V-Trigger

Looks like their flight has been delayed 10 hours. Must suck to the boys/girls competing tomorrow.

My predictions:
1. Gargano
2. Aleister Black
3. Authors of Pain
4. Ember Moon
5. Mcintyre


----------



## American_Nightmare

At this point, I don't even consider TakeOver guaranteed to happen. 

In fact, I feel like they might have to cancel TakeOver due to everyone on the NXT roster except Asuka being flight delayed in Orlando. Some main roster talent are being affected by travel delays as well, including Randy Orton. 

I've seen people suggest having Vince send the WWE private jet to pick everyone up. However, it's not that easy. Using the private jet would probably cost more than what they're spending on all four shows combined, you can't fly every one of them at once, cost of fuel is high, refilling takes time, etc.


----------



## Mordecay

Poor guys


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898727882754846720


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Y'all know why I'm here. It's time to see Ember send Asuka into the sunset.*


----------



## Donnie

Legit BOSS said:


> *Y'all know why I'm here. It's time to see Ember send Asuka into the sunset.*


You'll come for that but you'll be staying for Hideo/Black :reigns2 Trust me when I say this will steal the show, Boss


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Donnie said:


> You'll come for that but you'll be staying for Hideo/Black :reigns2 Trust me when I say this will steal the show, Boss


----------



## HOJO

Legit BOSS said:


> *Y'all know why I'm here. It's time to see Ember send Asuka into the sunset.*


As long as she never speaks again, good


Of course I mean Ember


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Almas>Gargano 
Itami>Black
AOP>SAni†Y
Asuka>Moon
Roode>McIntyre


----------



## Mordecay

McEntyre over Roode
Gargano over Almas
Moon over Asuka
AOP over Sanity
Black over Itami

Ruby over Peyton on the pre-show :mj2

Poor guys still stuck on the airport I think


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898754962347495424


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Donnie said:


> You'll come for that but you'll be staying for Hideo/Black :reigns2 Trust me when I say this will steal the show, Boss


----------



## JafarMustDie

Jbardo said:


> It feels too soon for Roode to drop the title, Drew hasn't done enough to win it yet either.


That's because Roode hasn't appeared enough. He won the title in January, that's an 8 month run. Pretty long. 

And yeah Drew doesn't deserve it yet, but they probably want him on the main roster very soon. He doesn't need "development," especially since he was already in WWE before.


----------



## RiverFenix

The two matches that will likely be the best worked have the worst builds. Itami vs Black haven't interacted in weeks it seems, and Almas vs Gargano was "booked" via a couple backstage interview segments.


----------



## Irrelevant

Legit BOSS said:


> *Y'all know why I'm here. It's time to see Ember send Asuka into the sunset.*


I'm not an Ember fan (or an Asuka one) but I'd love to see her, Naomi, and Sasha all win this weekend so we'd have all black female champions.


----------



## Life010

Adam Cole showing up tonight?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Haven't been on the forums in a bit, and @MarkyWhipwreck will wholeheartedly agree, but the showstealer will be...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Takeover's are always a good show and I don't expect this one to disappoint. I like Roode as champion, but I really hope Drew wins the title tonight.


----------



## Crasp

It's striking and kinda baffling to me that I have been so un-hyped for this show, but now that it's here tonight, I can't help but be kinda excited, just because of the track record of TOs I guess. I guess there might be one thing I'm kinda looking forward to though baybay.


----------



## TD Stinger

Won’t be watching the show live tonight. Maybe late tonight or tomorrow morning. Final predictions:

1.	Almas needs to beat Gargano
2.	Black beats Itami
3.	AOP retain
4.	Ember wins
5.	Roode retains, through fuckery with Strong and possibly others….BayBay.


----------



## Reversoul

It should be good, I'm looking forward to the show tonight. I'm hoping Roode will retain unless the plan is to get him on the main roster after SS...preferably SDL. Also, would like to see Ember Moon win and then they can send Asuka to the main roster along with Roode.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I honestly have zero hype for this show but it has been like that for quite a long while with the NXT Takeover's, which in previous years were the highlight of my wrestling calendar. Nonetheless sans the Tag Match and Women's match which will both be my "put the kettle on" break matches, Itami v Black could be a spectacular in ring display and I fully expect this to be one of the matches of the weekend and to a lesser extent so should Almas and Gargano. I really hope Gargano gets this huge baby face push and just as he's about to break into the title picture, Ciampa returns. 

In terms of the main event, I am always fascinated to see how Roode's matches play out, since he plays an 80s wrestling heel and embodies that in the ring as well. His methodical, no nonsense, relic of ring work is in such contrast to the amount of guys in NXT who work a hard and fast modern style and while it hadn't really clicked up to this point, Roode and Strong struck great chemistry in my books and it'll be interesting to see if he can do the same with McIntyre who has put in some excellent performances since his return, especially in that match against Oney Lorcan. 

At this stage I think I'd be happy to see McIntyre take the title and Roode and Strong to go off into a more personal story which for once isn't about Roode and the title as he is another in a long list of talent recently who arrived, was shot into the title and basically held it for as long as they were in NXT before being called which is starting to get really dull.


----------



## Mainboy

I'm away out tonight so I'll either watch this when I get home in the early hours or catch it in the morning. 

Should be a good show.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Irrelevant said:


> I'm not an Ember fan (or an Asuka one) but I'd love to see her, Naomi, and Sasha all win this weekend so we'd have all black female champions.


Lol what the fuck 

Why do you need the champions to be black?


----------



## december_blue

Andrade's got Zelina in his corner. I wonder if this means we'll see Candice tonight as Johnny's equalizer. :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Any word on who is hosting the pre show?


----------



## december_blue

Mango13 said:


> Any word on who is hosting the pre show?


Charly Caruso, Corey Graves, Lita and Sam Roberts.


----------



## Mordecay

Ciampa lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899002523876548609


----------



## Irrelevant

JafarMustDie said:


> Lol what the fuck
> 
> Why do you need the champions to be black?


Who said I needed it? It'd just be cool to have three AA women's champions at the same time, and I love seeing my fellow blacks prospering. Is that a problem?


----------



## RiverFenix

december_blue said:


> Andrade's got Zelina in his corner. I wonder if this means we'll see Candice tonight as Johnny's equalizer. :mark:



Not yet. He was talking about the crowd being in his corner. But of Vega gets involved to give Almas the win, maybe down the line should the feud continue LaRae could come out with Johnny.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Legit BOSS said:


> *Y'all know why I'm here. It's time to see Ember send Asuka into the sunset.*


*The white ropes will screw it up, their radiation will throw off Ember because she'll be used to the yellow ropes and make Ember trip the wrong way and she'll Finn Balor herself having to vacate the championship instantaneously. :heston*


----------



## Crasp

I'd kind of prefer that Candice & Johnny remain seperate entities, at least in the near future. I'm fine with a little nod & a wink should they ever cross paths though. A bit of a _they know that we know that they know we know_ situation. And it's only going to make a potential on-screen partnership down the road an even bigger payoff. Plus, for Candice, I think it'll be better for her to blaze her own solo trail to begin with.


----------



## Mango13

december_blue said:


> Charly Caruso, Corey Graves, Lita and Sam Roberts.


:mark:


----------



## JafarMustDie

Irrelevant said:


> Who said I needed it? It'd just be cool to have three AA women's champions at the same time, and I love seeing my fellow blacks prospering. Is that a problem?


So skin color > talent in wrestling now huh? Smh


----------



## Certified G

Heading to the show in about 30-45 minutes. Should be a fun show, same with Summerslam tomorrow. Gonna skip both Raw and Smackdown, having 2 days of live wrestling in a row is enough for me.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Didn't HHH say TakeOver: Brooklyn is NXT's biggest show of the year? How come there's like no hype for it? :lmao :trips4


----------



## JafarMustDie

Rainmaka! said:


> Didn't HHH say TakeOver: Brooklyn is NXT's biggest show of the year? How come there's like no hype for it? :lmao :trips4


The match card isn't that great tbh


----------



## Dragonballfan

I really hope Almas gets the win here. He's just getting some momentum back on his side and Gargano will always be a huge fan favorite that can get a push whenever so he doesn't need the win as badly


McIntyre vs. Roode needs to be a stiff as fuck match. I'm just wondering if their styles will mesh well together. :hmmm


They aren't doing anything with Ohno & Strong why not have them face each other for a title shot or something (Y)


----------



## Irrelevant

JafarMustDie said:


> So skin color > talent in wrestling now huh? Smh


I never said that fpalm jfc I'd just think it'd be neat to see three AA women's champions at the same time.

And I prefer those three more than I do their challengers, so imo it's skin color + talent :shrug.


----------



## Life010

First two TakeOver's were stacked with bigger matches.
But I'm still excited for this one, the Brooklyn crowd is always amazing plus tonight could be the night that we see Adam Cole BAYBAY in NXT!


----------



## wkc_23

Not that great of a card compared to the previous two 'Takeover:Brooklyn's", but I'm still gonna check it out.


----------



## Mango13

Charly looking amazing wens3


----------



## Mox Girl

Yay Charly!!!! I'm glad that somebody else is getting to do the preshows instead of Renee for a change.


----------



## Mango13

I really wish this geek Sam Roberts would fuck off.


----------



## NasJayz

Where's Renee and who's the chick in blue?


----------



## RetepAdam.

I was midway through typing up a post about how well Charly's been doing when she looked at the wrong camera. :lol

But it's nice to see her getting a shot at this.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

I will be pissed if Asuka both drops the tittle and gets called up to the main roster in the next couple of weeks. I can see this happening  But she is my number one reason for going to NXT Live in mid September.


----------



## Mango13

NasJayz said:


> who's the chick in blue?


Charly Caruso


----------



## SAMCRO

Just watch Sanity vs AOP be the opening match, Sanity almost always is in the opening match at Takeovers i swear.


----------



## Mango13

AOP vs Sanity is going to be the worst match of the night imo, gonna be a snooze fest.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Kurt actually pronounced Asuka as Asooka lmfao, he has no idea who she is but is apparently excited to see her match....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hearing "Adam Cole BAYBAY" chants already.


----------



## the_hound

LOOOOOOOOOOOL KURT "a sooka" wtf LOL


----------



## XDarkholmeX

"Asooka" Get out of here, Kurt :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Hearing "Adam Cole BAYBAY" chants already.


I remember the last Takeover everyone was expecting Cole to be there but we set ourselves up for disappointment. 

Pretty sure its a foregone conclusion he's gonna be on here tonight! I'm so hyped! Hoping he comes out after the title match and tells the winner he's coming for the title. 

Can't wait to hear his new theme if he has one yet, would love to see him hit his finisher on someone, but i think its just gonna a thing where he comes out on the stage and the show goes off.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Big E hitting on Charly :lmao


----------



## the_hound

please do it charly


----------



## validreasoning

NasJayz said:


> Where's Renee and who's the chick in blue?


Renee hasn't worked an nxt show in a year. Nxt brooklyn 2 was her last pre show.

Carly has worked Takeover Toronto, San Antonio, Orlando and Chicago and she is a regular on raw. She is far more professional than Renee given she was a legit journalist (score doesn't count) but renee has a better character


----------



## NasJayz

OMG if they mention anything about Adam Cole I will mark the fuck out.


----------



## Mango13

I still can't believe the SDL Tag Championship match is on the kickoff show just lol at this company.


----------



## Mox Girl

I haven't been keeping up with NXT apart from what Drew McIntyre has been doing, so I had no idea Sanity was even challenging for the tag titles until right now :lol

Can Big E stay on the panel? He's funny :lol


----------



## Dolorian

Alright, not a regular NXT viewer but let's see how this show goes...


----------



## SAMCRO

validreasoning said:


> Renee hasn't worked an nxt show in a year. Nxt brooklyn 2 was her last pre show.
> 
> Carly has worked Takeover Toronto, San Antonio, Orlando and Chicago and she is a regular on raw. She is far more professional than Renee given she was a legit journalist (score doesn't count) but renee has a better character


Yeah Charly does seem more professional, whereas Renee comes off as a spunky girlfriend just chatting most of the time.


----------



## the_hound

"you were a unstoppable champion err til you were stopped" LOOOOOOL sam


----------



## NasJayz

validreasoning said:


> Renee hasn't worked an nxt show in a year. Nxt brooklyn 2 was her last pre show.
> 
> Carly has worked Takeover Toronto, San Antonio, Orlando and Chicago and she is a regular on raw. She is far more professional than Renee given she was a legit journalist (score doesn't count) but renee has a better character


DAMN show's you how much I pay attention LOL. Then again I don't really care for these pre shows and I usually watch them high. >


----------



## Mango13

Dolorian said:


> Alright, not a regular NXT viewer but let's see how this show goes...


Your missing out the NXT PPV's normally shit all over the Main Roster ones.


----------



## Mango13

the_hound said:


> "you were a unstoppable champion err til you were stopped" LOOOOOOL sam


LOL I was thinking the same damn thing...dudes an idiot lol


----------



## NasJayz

Nice shirt Big E WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Irrelevant

Mango13 said:


> I still can't believe the SDL Tag Championship match is on the kickoff show just lol at this company.


Well duh. They just had to have Big Show vs Big Cass on the main show. It's gonna be the MOTN and a MOTY candidate obviously. Who tf cares about SDL Tag Team Championship?

sarcasm


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO Big E getting his legs stuck on the table and Corey having to help him :lol


----------



## the_hound

charly was about to gush and i mean gush at the size of big e's crotch


----------



## ThunderJet88

Big E just said WTF Graves LOL


----------



## Mango13

Takeovers usually have amazing music, and this time we get this shitty rap? sigh..


----------



## NasJayz

Mango13 said:


> Your missing out the NXT PPV's normally shit all over the Main Roster ones.


Oh Hell yeah!


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm liking all the cameos from the former NXT superstars! Perhaps an appearance from Seth is on the cards???


----------



## Boldgerg

Nakamura is like some sort of retard.


----------



## Phaedra

JINDER IS SCOTTISH!!! Renee just confirmed, Nakamura is defending against Jinder McCall .... i'm SHOOK lol.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Big E's a really funny guy lol.


----------



## NasJayz

ThunderJet88 said:


> Big E just said WTF Graves LOL


I want to see more of this Big E.


----------



## Jbardo

Neville is pissed.


----------



## Dolorian

Mango13 said:


> Your missing out the NXT PPV's normally shit all over the Main Roster ones.


Well let's see how it goes tonight.


----------



## Crasp

Neville looking a bit like TPB's Bubbles tonight.


----------



## Phaedra

Are they bringing all the alumni on cause they were already in Brooklyn and the nxt crew lost a lot of time for rehearsal and stuff by getting stuck at the airport? just wondering if this was on the fly or not.


----------



## Mordecay

"Broken" Neville is awesome


----------



## SAMCRO

I swear they love mentioning Graves is a former NXT tag team champion, we get it, he has one accolade to his name in his entire wrestling career and its that he was a tag champ in NXT for a month or so. Can we please stop mentioning it already? God its not like he and Neville was some amazing memorable team either, but they keep reminding us of it.


----------



## Mango13

Jesus either fix nevilles mic or fucking wrap it up, tired of hearing the popping sounds.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Am I in the minority of loving that Sam Roberts does these pre-shows? His interviews with wrestlers on his radio show, or podcast are honestly amazing. It's weird seeing him with the haircut though.


----------



## Mango13

ThunderJet88 said:


> Am I in the minority of loving that Sam Roberts does these pre-shows?


Yes


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

That loudass yelling ADAM COLE BAY BAY :lol


----------



## NasJayz

ADAM COLE BAYBAY!


----------



## Irrelevant

Neville's mic issues keep making me think there's something wrong with my headphones.


----------



## the_hound

Phaedra said:


> JINDER IS SCOTTISH!!! Renee just confirmed, Nakamura is defending against Jinder McCall .... i'm SHOOK lol.


ginger mcCall

anyways is that one of those poofy ass protesters shouting out random things at nev?


----------



## SAMCRO

Why are they not even attempting to wrap this up with Neville or fix his mic?


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Neville unnerving Corey saying he knows how it feels to be betrayed and Corey looking uncomfortable :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Asuka looks likes she's losing the title tonight, same mistake Charlotte made when she lost her NXT Title to Sasha.


----------



## the_hound

i love asooka


----------



## Dolorian

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Asuka looks likes she's losing the title tonight, same mistake Charlotte made when she lost her NXT Title to Sasha.


You mean giving it away with the expression? Yeah seeing both Ember and Asuka during that bit it sure seems like Asuka is losing.


----------



## Mox Girl

"We are just minutes away from going live on the Network" Yes, about 30 minutes away :lol


----------



## Mordecay

"The energy in the Barclays Center is electric"

*Building is maybe 20% full atm*

:hmm


----------



## NasJayz

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Neville unnerving Corey saying he knows how it feels to be betrayed and Corey looking uncomfortable :lol


that was hilarious. :grin2:


----------



## Phaedra

the_hound said:


> ginger mcCall
> 
> anyways is that one of those poofy ass protesters shouting out random things at nev?


nah he was shouting shit about Rosenberg.


----------



## SAMCRO

What the hell is wrong with Kurt's speech lately? Dude can't pronounce WWE, can't pronounce Asuka's name right, he sounds like his tongue is swelled whenever he talks anymore.


----------



## Irrelevant

I feel like their match is gonna be good, but idgaf who wins seeing as both Asuka & Ember bore me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dolorian said:


> You mean giving it away with the expression? Yeah seeing both Ember and Asuka during that bit it sure seems like Asuka is losing.


Yeah, exactly.


----------



## Mango13

Irrelevant said:


> I feel like their match is gonna be good, but idgaf who wins seeing as both Asuka & Ember bore me.


I have the same feeling, I want Asuka's reign to end because it's become stale and boring to me, but at the same time I don't really want Ember Moon to win it either. Guess the best Scenario would be to have Ember win it and drop it at the next Takeover.


----------



## Mordecay

Spoilers for tonight @MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## Mango13

Carmella :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

Oh Sasha on the panel cool.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ember pretty much has to win, theres no other woman right now in NXT that can beat Asuka, and it would take Asuka being champion for another year straight to build someone up enough to take the belt. Its just fucking time, Asuka needs to go to the main roster and let the NXT Womens title breath a little and give someone else a chance.


----------



## Irrelevant

Sasha & Carmella :mark :mark


----------



## the_hound

if carmella cashes in at nxt, i will never buy anything wwe related ever again


----------



## MC

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Neville unnerving Corey saying he knows how it feels to be betrayed and Corey looking uncomfortable :lol


I love those little moments of continuity.













Adam Cole BayBay


----------



## the_hound

are they saying deep throat auska or dethrone??? my mind is in over drive


----------



## NasJayz

Mordecay said:


> Spoilers for tonight @MarkyWhipwreck


LOL Looks like he' on crack or meth. >


----------



## Mordecay

No Way Jose dances his way to the ring, Lars Sullivan comes and destroys him before the match starts

Sarah Logan vs Peyton Royce. Peyton win with the fisherman suplex


----------



## NasJayz

the_hound said:


> are they saying deep throat auska or dethrone??? my mind is in over drive


I heard deep throat.


----------



## Jbardo

Backside. Haha.


----------



## the_hound

loooooooook "standing backside err backstage"


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm wondering how the hell Bayley managed to get a t-shirt on properly with a hurt shoulder :lol I couldn't do that shit with my broken shoulder lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I wouldn't even mind like a Chris Hero issuing an open challenge only for the BAYBAY to answer it.


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah we know Bayley, you still think you are on NXT :lol


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899052553735995392


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I wouldn't even mind like a Chris Hero issuing an open challenge only for the BAYBAY to answer it.


Omg i would love that! Wasn't even considering Cole actually wrestling, but it could happen i guess, i doubt it will but i would love it.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh no, a live performance. Great...


----------



## Crasp

Dolorian said:


> Yeah we know Bayley, you still think you are on NXT :lol


She certainly _wishes_ she was still there, that's for sure.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Omg i would love that! Wasn't even considering Cole actually wrestling, but it could happen i guess, i doubt it will but i would love it.


They have fantastic chemistry too (Y)


----------



## SureUmm

I swear they said "we like Renee Young...let's see if we can find someone who can do that, plus boobs." Charly copies Renee's inflections to a T.


----------



## Mango13

You know the WWE network would probably make more $ if they stopped giving away every pay per view for fucking free lmfao


----------



## MC

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm wondering how the hell Bayley managed to get a t-shirt on properly with a hurt shoulder :lol I couldn't do that shit with my broken shoulder lol.


When I broke my collarbone, I put the broken arm in the shirt first with it pointing down to the floor. Surprisingly not as painful as it sounds


----------



## SAMCRO

HOLY SHIT DREW"S OLD THEME!!!!! Could this mean? just maybe he's gonna come out to Broken Dreams tonight?!


----------



## Mox Girl

Did I hear some of Broken Dreams in this video package???

Also Drew is losing his gorgeous accent


----------



## SureUmm

SAMCRO said:


> HOLY SHIT DREW"S OLD THEME!!!!! Could this mean? just maybe he's gonna come out to Broken Dreams tonight?!


I'm begging for it bro. I too have unrealistic hopes and dreams.


----------



## Dolorian

I don't see Bobby Roode doing too well on the main roster when he is eventually called up.


----------



## Mango13

Boring Corbin on the Pre Show panel? ffs....


----------



## Mox Girl

Haha Charly is savage :lol


----------



## the_hound

"wheres your briefcase" chants LOOOOOL


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

ELITE chants :mark


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Corbin covering his balding head like Shawn with the cowboy hat, dude just shave ur head already, ur hair is thinning more and more every week, just accept its going and you nee to shave ur head.


----------



## MC

SAMCRO said:


> HOLY SHIT DREW"S OLD THEME!!!!! Could this mean? just maybe he's gonna come out to Broken Dreams tonight?!


Fucking hope so the song was so good that I use to play it with my regular music.


----------



## Crasp

It always throws me off when Corbin comes on these things and is just a nice dude.


----------



## the_hound

"briefcase wanker" chant OMFG


----------



## Erik.

When does this shit start?

Or has it already started?


----------



## Natecore

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> ELITE chants :mark


We hear you, Brooklyn!


----------



## Mango13

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> When does this shit start?
> 
> Or has it already started?


2 minutes


----------



## Trifektah

Why do they keep putting this fucking chode on television?


----------



## NasJayz

Yay pizza got here om nom nom nom.


----------



## Mox Girl

Man, I was in the second row of Takeover this time last year. Today I'm sitting in my room watching it on my laptop  :lol


----------



## Mango13

NasJayz said:


> Yay pizza got here om nom nom nom.


What kind of pizza?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

So excited!!!!! NXT IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Mordecay

Here we go, hope it is better that it is on paper


----------



## the_hound

Ambrose Girl said:


> Man, I was in the second row of Takeover this time last year. Today I'm sitting in my room watching it on my laptop  :lol


ah so your now closer to the action then


----------



## Lok

Drew looks like a giant next to Bobby.


----------



## Mango13

Ambrose Girl said:


> Man, I was in the second row of Takeover this time last year. Today I'm sitting in my room watching it on my laptop  :lol


Brooklyn is an hour train ride from me, I almost went, but decided I needed the money for other things like bills and shit. Sucks being an adult sometimes haha

Watching it on the 65 inch tv with 7.1 surround sound though..


----------



## Dolorian

Alright, here we go...


----------



## MC

Its not the best card but its a going to be a good show I think. KENTA vs Tommy End, stiff kick spooge fest. My predicted pick for MOTN


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Were just moments away from the Adam Cole era of NXT.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

The Takeover music is always so good! I like that they get multiple music types too.


----------



## Mango13

It's starting :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare

Asuka better lose.


----------



## the_hound

14 year old lead guitarist and singer???? should have gotten the drifter to perform


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

OH so we got a rock band to kick this shit off? Oh.


----------



## Irrelevant

This performance is unnecessary, but at least it's at the start of the show so it's out of the way.


----------



## MrJT

This is a dope way to kick it off!!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Were just moments away from the Adam Cole era of NXT.


Why do I have the weirdest feeling he's not showing up tonight?


----------



## I drink and I know things

This music is not the kind of music I enjoy.


----------



## SureUmm

WTF it's 2003 again haha


----------



## Natecore

Why does WWE equate wrestling with shitty rock music?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Not sure if Man or Woman :draper2


----------



## KITD

I quite enjoyed that tbh, wouldn't have expected to.


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> Brooklyn is an hour train ride from me, I almost went, but decided I needed the money for other things like bills and shit. Sucks being an adult sometimes haha
> 
> Watching it on the 65 inch tv with 7.1 surround sound though..


You could have watched THAT live though >


----------



## MC

The signing is meh but the music is cool. Imagine this would be a better if it wasn't live. Still a cool way to open the show and not have it in the death spot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Here for Gargano and hopefully ADAM COLE.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Almas needs this victory. 

Helluva way to kick things off.


----------



## NasJayz

Mango13 said:


> What kind of pizza?


sausage and pepperoni pizza from domino's and it taste even better because munchies. >


----------



## DJ Punk

The song seems dope, but the live performance of it was meh.


----------



## Irrelevant

I like Gargano's new gear.


----------



## SureUmm

I drink and I know things said:


> This music is not the kind of music I enjoy.


Me neither, yet it was a perfect start to a wrestling show for me. Weaving in the shots of wrestlers and hyped up fans was a great touch.


----------



## Erik.

Alistair Black is the best part of this whole show.

Will be watching simply for him


----------



## I drink and I know things

I've missed the last 3 weeks or so of NXT (all wrestling pretty much). I wanted to watch the pre show to get caught up but got home 5 minutes before the actual card started. Makes me wish they did video packages for all the matches. Was there any build to this?


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I'm loving Cien now. Dude has turned it around since his debut.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*TRANQUILO* :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

I wonder where Adam Cole shows up, will they involve him straight away with the NXT Title?

Also looking forward to the Aleister Black match.


----------



## Phaedra

dark horse match to open, i like. hope it's good.


----------



## Insomnia

Thea! :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare

That was awful.


----------



## MC

Alesiter Black live performance confirmed. That's the band that do his music I think.



Johnny Wrestling up first. Hell yeah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Thea.

:banderas


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I hope Gargano wins this. Love him. <3.


----------



## Erik.

Almas is awesome actually.

Lets go Almas.


----------



## DJ Punk

Ciampa is gonna interfere. Calling it now.


----------



## I drink and I know things

We'll see what AOP have when Revival or DIY aren't involved...


----------



## Mordecay

Thea looking hot af


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Those chants.

:banderas


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Should be a great opener.


----------



## Master Bate

This match about to be lit.


----------



## Mango13

Black mat, white ropes, blacking out the arena/stage, if only WWE did this for all their shows.


----------



## MC




----------



## the_hound

holy shit he just said it


----------



## Ace

Lights are blacked out, I think they didn't sell many tickets :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things

Natecore said:


> Why does WWE equate wrestling with shitty rock music?


I think shitty rock music is pretty popular with a good chunk of the standard pro wrestling audience.


----------



## Dolorian

Ace said:


> Lights are blacked out, I think they didn't sell many tickets :lmao


We should know more when Meltzer releases his report about all four shows next Tuesday.


----------



## Mango13

Ace said:


> Lights are blacked out, I think they didn't sell many tickets :lmao


They black out the stage and arena at every Takeover.


----------



## NasJayz

Destino said:


> This match about to be lit.


Not as lit as I am. > > > >


----------



## MC

Ace said:


> Lights are blacked out, I think they didn't sell many tickets :lmao


Didn't seem like it towards the end of the pre-show. Will be shocked if they sold it out.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Everything about this match is looking great. The in-ring performances of both men, and the outside beauty of Thea. :homer


----------



## Ace

Mango13 said:


> They black out the stage and arena at every Takeover.












Anything beyond the front section has been completely blacked out today.


----------



## Erik.

Not the greatest match so far. Crowd are into it though!


----------



## Irrelevant

Ace said:


> Lights are blacked out, I think they didn't sell many tickets :lmao


Aren't the lights like that at every Takeover?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Gargano is so good.


----------



## Mordecay

That DDT selling though


----------



## Dolorian

Nice DDT.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

How much do TakeOver tix usually go for?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MODIFIED DESTINO !!!!!


----------



## Ace

Did these geeks chant NXT for a fucking suicide dive?...


----------



## Mordecay

2nd rope DESTINOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Erik.

Cien is a fucking star. 

Get him on the main roster already.


----------



## I drink and I know things

This match has been quite enjoyable.


----------



## MC

Good work of the arm by both men so far and a tope suiciena.


Nice reference of yoshihiro takayama by Mauro.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DESTINO!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Gargano is loved already.


----------



## Ace

Irrelevant said:


> Aren't the lights like that at every Takeover?


 I can't see anything beyond the front section.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Almas is so fucking smooth! :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm so excited for Ember and Asuka! I like both but I really want Ember to win the title. Maybe Asuka will lose and move up? It would be cool if she came out at Summerslam or something.


----------



## NasJayz

This Is awesome!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

ShowStopper said:


> Gargano is so good.


I didn't know you liked Gargano. Kinda surprising.


----------



## MC

Good match so far


----------



## Mango13

Ace said:


> Anything beyond the front section has been completely blacked out today.


Heres a shot from the tag match at TO Chicago


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I didn't know you liked Gargano. Kinda surprising.


Why?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Almas top 5 in WWE in the ring.


----------



## I drink and I know things

This match is going to be hard to top tonight. I'm impressed.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Okay. This match is picking up.


----------



## AngryConsumer

WOW! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare

Randy Orton probably salivates at the thought of countering Gargano's through-the-ropes spear.


----------



## Dolorian

Good match so far.


----------



## MC

Holy fuck what a coutner by Almas. Hope he gets a chance to be WWE's next latin star


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great fucking match.

Gargano is fucking great.


----------



## Erik.

Should have ended it with the Almas win right there.


----------



## MC

NXT is stealing thr show again I think


----------



## Ace

Excellent match, SD could do with Cien on the show.


----------



## SAMCRO

Amazing match! Gargano is truly the next Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Almas with a dirty win.

Gargano could be a star.


----------



## I drink and I know things

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Okay. This match is picking up.


The whole thing has been pretty damn good, actually.


----------



## Erik.

CIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Good opening match.

Shocked Johnny lost.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Excellent match, Almas is just money *** 3/4


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Almas needed that win more. Very good opener!


----------



## Mango13

Great match to open the show and Almas really needed the win there.


----------



## Mordecay

****. Crowd helped a lot, but finish hurt it a little. Great opener


----------



## the_hound

god dman i fucking loved that opener


----------



## MC

Lawn Dart.


----------



## Ace

MC 16 said:


> NXT is stealing thr show again I think


 Was there any doubt?

Great match, had it at ****.


----------



## Dolorian

Good opener.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Great match to start off the show.


----------



## Erik.

Gargano would be a great addition to the cruiserweight division. Top face of that division against top heel Neville would be quite the program going into Wrestlemania.


----------



## Trophies

I don't watch NXT, so don't know these guys are, but I do now! That was great!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Wanted Gargano to win but given what they've done with Almas latley he needed the W more so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Johnny is so smooth in the ring. Such a great babyface.


----------



## Jbardo

Great match. That's how you start a show!


----------



## Natecore

Fuck finish! :mark:

Way to ruin a great great great match


----------



## wkc_23

Very good match.


----------



## Phaedra

yep that was fun. Now, if only Garganno had someone to deal with that bitch ................... hmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## Even Flow

Thea Trinidad look's good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DREW.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13

Peyton :mark:


----------



## MC

***3/4 Good opener to kick off the show. I think if the match had more time this would have been great. Nice references to his fellow ingobernable. Gargano is a great babyface which is rare theses days.


----------



## Irrelevant

:lol Iconic Duo trying to get on SD. They could be a useful addition there.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

ShowStopper said:


> Why?


IDK. Don't seem like the type of wrestler you'd like. Just a vibe.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Time for the cool down match.


----------



## Mordecay

DB about to get a threesome with Iconic. lucky SOB :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

YES DANIEL! Bring them and take Emma to SD PLLLEEEEAAAAASSSEEEE


----------



## SAMCRO

This tag match is very odd, both teams are heels and Sanity is really a flop, i don't see the crowd getting too into this match.


----------



## I drink and I know things

It's completely unfair, but McIntyre may be forever tarnished by 3MB. I have a hard time taking him seriously.


----------



## Ace

So we're getting another shakeup after Summerslam?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Raw Smackdown said:


> IDK. Don't seem like the type of wrestler you'd like. Just a vibe.


Fair enough. I like different types, and talented in the ring babyface is certainly one of them.


----------



## Mango13

SAMCRO said:


> This tag match is very odd, both teams are heels and Sanity is really a flop, i don't the crowd getting too into this match.


Yeah, im guessing this will be the worst match of the night.


----------



## Mordecay

A look of things to come maybe?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899064831575064576


----------



## MC

Ace said:


> Was there any doubt?
> 
> Great match, had it at ****.


Nope not really. ***3/4 myself. Didn't mind the finish.


----------



## Phaedra

Ace said:


> So we're getting another shakeup after Summerslam?


Supe shake mark 2. yep. this time folk might be getting traded to NXT


----------



## I drink and I know things

Is this heel vs. heel? If so, couldn't they have had Ohno and Strong in it as a triple threat to have some workers in there?


----------



## Dolorian

Ace said:


> So we're getting another shakeup after Summerslam?


That is what some are speculating. I could see it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Alot of people at that show it looks like.


----------



## Mango13

I drink and I know things said:


> It's completely unfair, but McIntyre may be forever tarnished by 3MB. I have a hard time taking him seriously.


I like to forget his time in 3MB and just focus on the time he was hand picked by vince and was actually getting pushed for a little bit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey's GOAT theme music :banderas


----------



## Erik.

GRAVES. GOAT


----------



## Dolorian

Looks like the show is full.


----------



## Even Flow

Graves :mark:

Get rid of Percy plz.


----------



## Phaedra

Mordecay said:


> A look of things to come maybe?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899064831575064576


get your ass to florida on thursday though babe for all our benefits lol, fucking get it!!!


----------



## the_hound

well that looks pretty fucking full


----------



## Trifektah

That finisher by Almas was dope as fuck.


----------



## Bayley <3

Fucking lol needing to double down on the trending. 

GRAVES!


----------



## Mordecay

Get Watson the fuck out of there and keep Corey for the rest of the show


----------



## Roxinius

This will show how good or bad AoP are


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

ShowStopper said:


> Fair enough. I like different types, and talented in the ring babyface is certainly one of them.


Yeah. I like those types too. :smile2:


----------



## Even Flow

EY :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare

So the NXT people sort of get pyro?

Good lord.


----------



## Phaedra

EY looks suited and booted, hope they're going with him and Dane tonight.

edit: damn!! boooo


----------



## MC

four hosses in the ring, is this the Sumer slam main event come early?


----------



## Irrelevant

Not that have a problem with it, but any particular reason that Graves is on commentary for this match?


----------



## Mango13

My entire house fucking shakes during Sanity's entrance, surround sound to good rofl.


----------



## Trophies

Authors of Pain have a cool look, but I could see them getting Acension'd whenever they get the call up.


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd is so hot even Sanity got a pop for the first time in forever lol


----------



## SureUmm

American_Nightmare said:


> So the NXT people sort of get pyro?
> 
> Good lord.


EY has that shit in his contract.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Eric Young is that MF dude. :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3

Nikki cross :done


----------



## Even Flow

AOP theme :mark:


----------



## the_hound

oh nikki (love


----------



## Jbardo

This match will likely be the worst of the night, as long as it's watchable I'll be happy.


----------



## Erik.

Mauro and Graves :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

AOP look like the TMNT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

AoP's entrance gear looks pretty sick.


----------



## wkc_23

Holy fuck, AOP's TMNT attire is bomb af!


----------



## SAMCRO

I drink and I know things said:


> It's completely unfair, but McIntyre may be forever tarnished by 3MB. I have a hard time taking him seriously.


I take it you didn't watch any of his stuff from TNA or the indies, if you had you'd think think differently.


----------



## Irrelevant

AOP's new masks look like knockoff Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Bayley <3

FUCKING LIZARD PEOPLE I KNEW IT. People said I was crazy but I knew it! Crack pot conspiracy theory no longer!


----------



## the_hound

ninja turtles???


----------



## Dolorian

Did they even ring the bell yet?


----------



## I drink and I know things

This is pretty much guaranteed to be the worst Takeover tag title match since Vaudevillians against Blake and Murphy two years ago.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I still can't believe Akam and Rezar aren't brothers! They look so much a like to me lol!


----------



## Trophies

Did Eric Young grow a few inches? :lol


----------



## coreysamson

Irrelevant said:


> AOP's new masks look like knockoff Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


The Ninja Turtles of Pain :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

If they're brawling like this, why didn't they just make this Tornado Tag rules?


----------



## Mango13

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I still can't believe Akam and Rezar aren't brothers! They look so much a like to me lol!


Wait they aren't?......


----------



## I drink and I know things

SAMCRO said:


> I take it you didn't watch any of his stuff from TNA or the indies, if you had you'd think think differently.


Yeah, I'm pretty much limited to WWE and New Japan. I'm aware that he was supposedly doing some good shit elsewhere.


----------



## MC

Interesting to see how good AoP really are.


----------



## SureUmm

EY's trunks has arrows pointing a bunch of different directions, that's hilarious. His whole gimmick is just WILD CARD!


----------



## Mango13

EY :mark:


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Mango13 said:


> Wait they aren't?......


Yeah, I was talking to my brother about it and he looked it up. We were both shocked lol!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Adam Cole missing sign :lmao


----------



## Piers

Sparklers on the sidetron only for Almas ? :kobelol 

*cough*budget cuts*cough


----------



## Erik.

As if they'd leave Dain out of the match fpalm


----------



## Jersey

ShowStopper said:


> Alot of people at that show it looks like.


Surprised you didn't attend.


----------



## I am the Storm

EY is a great character; always has been. Glad he's getting more recognition outside of Florida.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Way too many Bullet Club/Elite shirts tonight. Kinda ruins the vibe.






Not really


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PaigeLover said:


> Surprised you didn't attend.


I haven't been to a WWE show since No Way Out 2012. And I'm someone who's been to WM's in California and Texas.

:lol


----------



## MC

Good match so far, keeping to AoP's strengths


----------



## I drink and I know things

I would have preferred Young and Dain. Wolfe is fine, but the least interesting to me. He's the Erick Rowan of the group.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This match is decent. Better than I thought it would be honestly.


----------



## the_hound

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> As if they'd leave Dain out of the match fpalm


he has a knock from a live event the other day


----------



## MC

Santiy doing the babyface roll tonight. Eric can do it and is great at getting sympathy.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This match is proof why Eric Young as a heel doesn't work. He is such a good babyface in peril.


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, ok wolfe.


----------



## Erik.

AX MAN


----------



## Abisial

Holy Shit Wolfe actually isn't trash.


----------



## the_hound

young landed on his arm ouch


----------



## MC

Fuck me wolfe.


Not like that.


----------



## SureUmm

That powerbomb/neckbreaker is dangerous as hell with the velocity they put on it. They were a little off timing. Just a little more and it's bad news.


----------



## wkc_23

Wolfe out here putting on a show.


----------



## I am the Storm

Nice elbow by EY!


----------



## Roxinius

Wolfe is really fucking good holy shit


----------



## Erik.

Man, this has exceeded every expectation going.


----------



## Abisial

Wolfe is the star of Sanity (Apart from Nikki Cross of course)


----------



## Mango13

This match has been way better then I expected so far.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I can't believe I'm still surprised when Takeover matches exceed my expectations.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good match.


----------



## Mordecay

This is fun


----------



## wkc_23

Um, ok... This match far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Irrelevant

Damn, this shit is wild.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Oh she's dead


----------



## Bayley <3

Rip Nikki. :vincecry


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Nice spot.


----------



## the_hound

oh fuck it, this match is bonkers and i love nikki


----------



## Dolorian

This has been quite a good match. Good pacing and dynamic between all involved.


----------



## AngryConsumer

SANITY IS HERE! :mark:


----------



## MC

Holy he caught her. WTF. WTF

Great match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good for EY.


----------



## I am the Storm

EY gets a title under the WWE/NXT banner!:mark:


----------



## Erik.

What a great match.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I fucking love Takeover


----------



## Even Flow

Not surprised Sanity won, especially after the table spot.


----------



## Ace

Another great match ****

Good luck to the main roster getting close to this show :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That actually WAS awesome.


----------



## Mango13

Was not expecting that to be as awesome as it was, and for sure wasn't expecting Sanity to win.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Man...This match is pretty good. I know I said decent beforehand but this is more than that.

And HOLY SHIT! Sanity won The Tag Team Belts. I was NOT expecting that at all.


----------



## Lok

They WON! Holy crap!


----------



## Mordecay

That was waaaaay better than I expected, smoke, mirrors and all


----------



## Dolorian

Corey Graves quoting Game of Thrones: "chaos is a ladder".


----------



## LucasXXII

Awesome match. Congrats to Sanity!


----------



## Irrelevant

Great showing for Wolfe. Wasn't expecting all that from him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RedDragon!


----------



## Mango13

Yes please kick him out of his seat Corey.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Is Nikki okay though? She took one for the team.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

REDRAGON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace

rED Dragon :mark: :mark:

Fuck.


----------



## Erik.

KYLE O REILLY :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm

Never heard of those two.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT


----------



## AngryConsumer

RED F*CKING DRAGON! :mark:


----------



## the_hound

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS they're here


----------



## Even Flow

ReDragon :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

reDRagon!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay

BlueDragon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## safc-scotty

That match was really enjoyable. I actually really like the AOP, love the number of tandem moves they have.

After match angles :mark:


----------



## MC

**** 

Great match, with very good spots. Got a not so over heel group into a very over face group if thats ther plans.



REDRAGON WTF


----------



## wkc_23

reDragon though :banderas


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Basically first time watching NXT ppv. This shit is lit!


----------



## SureUmm

NXT's tag division is good to go, all in one fell swoop.


----------



## Erik.

Get AOP on the main roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Well, that was fun.

So far, this show has rocked.


----------



## wkc_23

Oh my lord, just everything about that match and after the match was too awesome.

SummerSlam, good luck on topping this show.


----------



## Roxinius

So 2 matches in and summerslam has no chance of being better than this


----------



## MC

ROH Stable confirmed? 

What an angle. A team tuned, a new group. Wow good booking galore.


Looks like Aop are getting called up. I see them being the one who attacked Tyler Breeze and Fandango


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Once again, leave it to ROH/NJPW guys to add life to NXT.

Very good match, AMAZING post-match.


----------



## Ace

How can the same company book Takeovers and main roster shows.

Night and day.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Oh shit! Kyle O Reiley and Bobby Fish are now a Tag Team and left everyone at that ring on their asses. 

The Tag Team Division is back Ladies and Gents.


----------



## NasJayz

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RED DRAGON.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HBK working with the NXT guys and it's starting to payoff.

:drose

:hbk1


----------



## Mango13

Roxinius said:


> So 2 matches in and summerslam has no chance of being better than this


As per usual when it comes to Takeovers vs Main Roster PPV's


----------



## the_hound

kevin dunn must be absolutely furious that the wee cunt can't get his hands on nxt, hunter regal, all the trainers and the dream have done amazing job with nxt


----------



## Ace

Roxinius said:


> So 2 matches in and summerslam has no chance of being better than this


 Asuka-Moon has the potential to be another 4*+ match.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Are Neville's ears fake?


----------



## Erik.

Ace said:


> How can the same company book Takeovers and main roster shows.
> 
> Night and day.


Because the same person isn't booking it.

I thought that was obvious?

Can you not tell by the fact that the main roster is full of bubblegum and the developmental show is all rock?


----------



## Trophies

Neville looks happy.


----------



## Jbardo

Match was much better than anyone would have expected and the aftermath was awesome too.


----------



## Dolorian

Sorry Neville if you are going to put up that act then take off the glasses and let down your hair. Can't take you seriously.


----------



## Mordecay

Neville living the gimmick


----------



## Irrelevant

:lmao at Neville practically losing his soul when he lost the Cruiserweight title. He's so good.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Generic active rock band.


----------



## MC

I can't see sumerslam topping the show. Anyone else?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The NXT Men's World Title is my favorite title in WWE in YEARS. That shit looks sick and prestigious at the same time. Something every other WWE title has lacked in a long time.


----------



## LucasXXII

Black :mark


----------



## AngryConsumer

ALEI$TER BLCK! :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot

Wolf blew my mind


----------



## The High King

AOP might get called up
I still think the team that attacked breezango will be the bollywood boys, this is wwe after all


----------



## Trophies

Good ole JR!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

JR is here? Shit. Color me surprised.


----------



## Erik.

Aleister Black time :mark: :mark: :mark:

Absolute STAR.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

THE GOAT JR :applause


----------



## Even Flow

JR :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3

Why so many guest commentators..?


----------



## Phaedra

ah so it's black and itami now then cause i think they're pushing the idea of black v neville.


----------



## Dolorian

Aleister Black next, nice!


----------



## MC

Hell yes this match will be amazing. Stiff Kick classic


----------



## Lok

Boomer Sooner!


----------



## Mango13

JIM ROSS!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace

There are BC shirts everywhere, especially those Villain Club ones.

Didn't think Marty was that popular, maybe it's the design?


----------



## I drink and I know things

What are the odds of Roode and McIntyre being a complete bore and letdown? I think it's possible. At least we get Roode's entrance...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Itami looks chunky.


----------



## wkc_23

tfw summerslam trying to top this show.


----------



## Even Flow

Itami getting no reaction.


----------



## Mordecay

JR about to call Itami KUSHIDA isn't he?


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Neville is so fucking good.


----------



## Trifektah

No matter how tough Black tries to look with his tats and posturing, I bet in a real fight Itami would beat the ever living shit out of him.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

I want to see how good is this Aleisteir Black guy that everybody is talking about.


----------



## The High King

ShowStopper said:


> HBK working with the NXT guys and it's starting to payoff.
> 
> :drose
> 
> :hbk1


He can teach them how to not drop a title clean
how to screw female wrestlers
how to fake injuries
suck up to the boss


----------



## the_hound

KENTAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Black/Itami. This is my most anticipated match. :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

MC 16 said:


> I can't see sumerslam topping the show. Anyone else?


SummerSlam won't even top PWG BOLA. Is only a speed bump


----------



## Mango13

Really hope Aleister Black wins this


----------



## Dolorian

I honestly don't see it with Hideo Itami. I doubt he'll make it to the main roster.


----------



## LucasXXII

Hideo needs to go up to the main roster and get a manager already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The High King said:


> He can teach them how to not drop a title clean
> how to screw female wrestlers
> how to fake injuries
> suck up to the boss


Let's hope so! This generation could use some entertaining wrestlers and non-geeks.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## I drink and I know things

I think Aleister Black is going to win.


----------



## MC

Why have JR commentate this match, he won't have a clue. Oh well.


This is the moment where Hideo gets back to where he was suppose to be.....the fucking top.


----------



## Lok

Here we go!


----------



## wkc_23

Black's entrance roud


----------



## Trifektah

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I want to see how good is this Aleisteir Black guy that everybody is talking about.


I hope you like Thigh Slaps of Death cause you're about to see way too many of them.


----------



## Ace

If NXT stars can put on a show like this, I just wonder how great a main roster show could be if they actually gave their top stars more freedom without handcuffing them.


----------



## Mango13

Live Performance of Blacks theme? :mark:


----------



## the_hound

thats fucking epic


----------



## I drink and I know things

I hope the screaming idiot singer gets too close to the candles and his pants start on fire.


----------



## Erik.

Aleister Black is pretty much the only guy not in the main event, that's portrayed like a star.

He's going all the way to the top.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This music sucks.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Alister Black is amazing. Hope he wins here.


----------



## Ace

MC 16 said:


> Why have JR commentate this match, he won't have a clue. Oh well.
> 
> 
> This is the moment where Hideo gets back to where he was suppose to be.....the fucking top.


 He's definitely jobbing tonight.


----------



## The High King

JR was rubbish on comms at the G1 specials he surely cannot be as bad tonight


----------



## NasJayz

love live performances of theme's.


----------



## Roxinius

MC 16 said:


> Why have JR commentate this match, he won't have a clue. Oh well.
> 
> 
> This is the moment where Hideo gets back to where he was suppose to be.....the fucking top.


Prepare to be disappointed black isn't losing to that japcan


----------



## Mango13

LOL at all of yall shitting on blacks theme, keep listening to your main stream pop music


----------



## I drink and I know things

I do find it offensive that a white guy took the name "black" as his performance name. It's essentially like performing in black face.


----------



## Even Flow

Dolorian said:


> I honestly don't see it with Hideo Itami. I doubt he'll make it to the main roster.


I don't think he'll make the main roster either.


----------



## MC

Black is a bloody star. Has WWE ever had a wrestler form the Netherlands?


----------



## AngryConsumer

WWE should throw ALL of their f*cking money at Black.


----------



## Irrelevant

So Graves called the tag match, JR is calling this match, does that mean Lita is gonna call the women's match? Yikes.


----------



## the_hound

HOLY FUCK this is going to be fire pro wrestling live


----------



## LucasXXII

It's rarely a good idea for the dark and heavy kind of entrance theme to be played live in a WWE setting. The low frequencies are not enough and you kind of need that studio perfectness to carry out that aura.


----------



## Ace

What are the odds Hideo jobs tonight and shows up on Raw/SD next week?


----------



## MC

Roxinius said:


> Prepare to be disappointed black isn't losing to that japcan


I mean match wise.


----------



## Erik.

MC 16 said:


> Black is a bloody star. Has WWE ever had a wrestler form the Netherlands?


Rezar from AOP...


----------



## LucasXXII

Ace said:


> What are the odds Hideo jobs tonight and shows up on Raw/SD next week?


Don't know but I'd love to see that. There's nothing left for him in NXT anyway.


----------



## Dolorian

Ace said:


> What are the odds Hideo jobs tonight and shows up on Raw/SD next week?


Hideo will amount to nothing on the main roster. I don't see it with him personally.


----------



## NasJayz

Damn only two matches and this event has been Awesome. And I'm 2 and 0 in my predictions. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlP83fPpiwc

Here's my other predictions btw.


----------



## Ace

Idk about how big Black can be... what is his demo? Smarks and emos?

I like him, but I'm not sold on all the talk of him being a huge star.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Itami is less awkward than when he first came and was trying to not be too stiff.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"SHOW ME RESPECT" - The best thing Hideo has done in WWE, no bullsh*t.


----------



## Even Flow

NasJayz said:


> love live performances of theme's.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

AngryConsumer said:


> WWE should throw ALL of their f*cking money at Black.


They should. The likely realization ~ Vince gets CM Punk flashbacks and screws him over


----------



## I drink and I know things

MC 16 said:


> Black is a bloody star. Has WWE ever had a wrestler form the Netherlands?


Ludvig Borga maybe?


----------



## Mango13

Black busted open already.


----------



## MC

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Rezar from AOP...


Ohh never knew that


----------



## Ace

Dolorian said:


> Hideo will amount to nothing on the main roster. I don't see it with him personally.


 There's nothing for him in NXT, he's just going to be used as enhancement talent. Either release him or send him to Raw/SD where he can be of some use in the midcard or CW division.


----------



## wkc_23

Love the mocking from Itami


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

I drink and I know things said:


> Ludvig Borga maybe?


He was finnish.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Ace said:


> There are BC shirts everywhere, especially those Villain Club ones.
> 
> Didn't think Marty was that popular, maybe it's the design?


Marty's been one of the most sought-after performers on the U.K. indie scene since 2015.


----------



## LucasXXII

Not everyone needs to aim at the top. Hideo can have good/great matches and is pretty good at being a frustrated heel, so he can be used to put over the midcard stars.


----------



## wkc_23

Holy shit, this visual right here is money


----------



## MC

That's a broken nose for Black. Nice heel work form Hideo though


----------



## SureUmm

It's too many kicks dude. I like Black but it gets really old.


----------



## the_hound

BLOOD here we go


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Itami losing two years kinda ruined any chance of success for him, there's a lot of guys who has debuted and become bigger names than him.

Even if he debutes on main roster after SummerSlam I doubt he will be a priority for the bookers.


----------



## MC

SureUmm said:


> It's too many kicks dude. I like Black but it gets really old.


What do you expect from a striker?


----------



## Roxinius

Isn't itamis contract up soon?


----------



## Trifektah

This is fucking garbage.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Did Mauro just reference Tupac's Hit em up?


----------



## Ace

Not feeling this match.


----------



## Dolorian

This match is not up to the same level as the previous two.


----------



## SureUmm

MC 16 said:


> What do you expect from a striker?


less kicks


----------



## The High King

Black is over rated
He is good but not as great as some make out.


----------



## Bayley <3

I'm not getting the hype around black. :draper2


----------



## Lok

Ratedr4life said:


> Did Mauro just reference Tupac's Hit em up?


Indeed


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Trifektah said:


> This is fucking garbage.


what you smoking? this is great!


----------



## LucasXXII

Black ONLY does strikes. I see this a big problem going forward. He needs to expand his moveset.


----------



## PunkShoot

Black mass is fucking insane


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Worst match of the night by far.


----------



## Irrelevant

That was lame.


----------



## Erik.

Black Mass is the best finisher on the roster. Brutal.


----------



## Dolorian

Meh match.


----------



## wkc_23

Solid match, very hard hitting.


----------



## Ace

Well, you could see that coming a mile away. Eh match *** 1/4.

At least there's something a good chunk of Summerslam can top.


----------



## Trifektah

Ratedr4life said:


> Did Mauro just reference Tupac's Hit em up?


No lie, Hit Em Up started playing on my pandora thirty seconds before I looked at my phone and saw that Prodigy died.

That shit cray


----------



## peowulf

Roxinius said:


> Prepare to be disappointed black isn't losing to that japcan


Aww, why are you insulting the japanese? You used to be allies.


----------



## I am the Storm

All this "respect" talk from Itami.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Black Mass is the best finisher on the roster. Brutal.


Woah, take it easy man :lol


----------



## Mango13

wasn't as good as the first two matches, but was still decent.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Another start-stop push for Itami. Oh well, very good match.


----------



## LucasXXII

In half of Black's matches he loses the crowd midway, then he bursts out the Black Mass out of nowhere and rarely anyone catches it, like in his NXT debut match with Almas, really anticlimatic. In order to get to the next level he needs to solve this problem.


----------



## Ace

Bayley <3 said:


> I'm not getting the hype around black. :draper2


 Theme music, booking and presentation i.e. Finn Balor 2.0


----------



## Mordecay

To think that may have been the worst match so far lol


----------



## PunkShoot

Asuka time


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Black's entrance and finisher are awesome. I'd like to see him get a little more in between. Good match though. Itami did a good job trying to get heat for a feud that wasn't very well presented on weekly tv.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*ITAMI :mj4 *


----------



## Lok

Dayyuuummmm! That kick!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Good Match. Glad That Black won. I Wonder if that was Hideo's Swan Song in NXT.


----------



## NasJayz

Fucking sweet kick.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

The more I see of Aleister Black the more I start to like him. I wasn't sure about him at first, I'm glad I decided to give him a chance. His theme is cool too!


----------



## MrJT

Becky had some nice ass pokies showing there!


----------



## MC

***1/4 

Alright match, I feel that this could have been much better if gone longer. Definitely the worst match so far but that's not saying much based of the quality of the previous matches. Both men were clearly holding back, especially Hideo but it wasn't bad.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Becky... :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Bayley <3

Ace said:


> Theme music, booking and presentation i.e. Finn Balor 2.0


I hope for his sake he has more going for him than Balor. Balor is one of the most boring wrestlers going around atm.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Becky looking good tonight.

:damn


----------



## Mordecay

HW on the front row, Ember definitely winning


----------



## LucasXXII

Ace said:


> Theme music, booking and presentation i.e. Finn Balor 2.0


Yeah, I hate to admit it but he looks to be heading that direction right now. Even him losing his look mid-match is similar to Demon Balor. He has to do something about it.


----------



## PunkShoot

Nember moon looks sick holy shit


----------



## Erik.

:lmao at that autisic fan with Becky and Sasha


----------



## Irrelevant

I hope these two have sick entrances.


----------



## Jbardo

Worst match of the 3 but still a good one, Black having his nose busted open added to it a little too.


----------



## Even Flow

ASUKA'S GONNA KILL YOU!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha is in the front row to watch Ember vs. Asuka :drose*


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

This Aleisteir guys clearly has the presence but he needs to work on his storytelling, HBK can help him with that, because until now he only performed the moves but it doesn't feel like he has a story to tell on the ring.

I'm saying this because clearly he has the company on his side and if they want him to be big he has to understand that in WWE telling a story is more important than polished your moves.


----------



## SureUmm

Asuka's nickname is very awkward when talking about things that are happening tonight.


----------



## Bayley <3

Please, please have Asuka lose. I'm over it now.


----------



## Trifektah

Becky has to be the funnest lay in the history of wrestling.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Asuka shouldn't lose but she's probably going to.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I still haven't gotten into the Ember Moon hype. It still should be Asuka retaining, but NXT has to set up their next big women's star... and I assume it starts here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

WE WANT THE BAYBAY


----------



## Dolorian

Asuka vs Ember should be a good one.


----------



## Mordecay

This match has to deliver, I hope it does


----------



## I am the Storm

I've always been impressed with Ember Moon. I hope she continues to prove how good she is/can be and wins the NXT Women's title tonight.


----------



## Trophies

Asuka wild af :lmao


----------



## Jbardo

There last match was solid, hopefully this goes up another level.


----------



## PunkShoot

Ember wins here imo
New streak starts on raw


----------



## Trifektah

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> This Aleisteir guys clearly has the presence but he needs to work on his storytelling, HBK can help him with that, because until now he only performed the moves but it doesn't feel like he has a story to tell on the ring.
> 
> I'm saying this because clearly he has the company on his side and if they want him to be big he has to understand that in WWE telling a story is more important than polished your moves.


He's got to do more than just kick. He's like the Roman Reigns of kicking. It's atrocious.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Welp. This is it folks. Asuka vs Ember. This is going to be the match that determines what direction the NXT Women's division is going to go.

That said I hope Ember takes it. Love Asuka but she's been champ LONG enough. Time for someone new.


----------



## Irrelevant

Ember is just so generic.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Ember vs Asuka should be awesome! I'm so excited! This is the match I have been waiting for! I hope Ember wins this time! I do like Asuka and hope she moves up soon!


----------



## I drink and I know things

I liked the Orlando match quite a bit more than the consensus seemed to be around here. Hope this matches or surpasses it.

In other other news, there are plenty of women in WWE who I think are better looking than Asuka, but she's the one I'd most like to have sexual relations with...I just have a feeling she'd be good.


----------



## NasJayz

Time for a new women' champion.


----------



## Mango13

I still don't understand what Ember Moons Character/Gimmick is supposed to be....


----------



## Ace

Asuka shouldn't lose till WM, have someone on the main roster go over.

Keep the streaking going through... maybe you can even have Bayley do it, she needs it...

Ember does not.


----------



## Erik.

Mango13 said:


> I still don't understand what Ember Moons Character/Gimmick is supposed to be....


She really really likes Twilight.


----------



## NasJayz

Trophies said:


> Asuka wild af :lmao













LOLOLOLOLOL. :grin2:


----------



## SureUmm

Ember has the lamest fucking theme ever for the image she's trying to portray.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Is she Emerald Moon now?


----------



## WúlverClub

Ember definitely looks like a star.


----------



## Mango13

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> She really really likes Twilight.


roflol


----------



## American_Nightmare

Asuka is holding back the division.

Time to send her to the main roster where she'll thrive.


----------



## Irrelevant

Mango13 said:


> I still don't understand what Ember Moons Character/Gimmick is supposed to be....


Warrior Werewolf?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mango13 said:


> I still don't understand what Ember Moons Character/Gimmick is supposed to be....


dat ass


----------



## Jersey

Bayley <3 said:


> Please, please have Asuka lose. I'm over it now.


Agreed.


----------



## wkc_23

Ember moon is fine af, judge me.


----------



## LucasXXII

It surely seems like Ember's winning the title judging from the expressions.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Spoiler: HMMM





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899071216010526721


----------



## Even Flow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> WE WANT THE BAYBAY


YES!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ember brought the fam, fam. She ain't losin.*


----------



## Erik.

EMBER moon with green contacts :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not a big pop for either one.


----------



## MC

They had a great match last year, hopefully this tops it this year. Asuka is ready for the main roster, I'm calling an Ember Moon win here.


----------



## Dolorian

Going by her attitude it looks like Ember is winning.


----------



## WúlverClub

Asuka is cool as fuck, she's so over.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I love how Takeover entrances are so special!


----------



## MrJT

Auska's got that PHAT ol' monkey!!!


----------



## Jbardo

Ember will win this.


----------



## Irrelevant

I like both these women's new gears. Especially Asuka's.


----------



## NasJayz

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> She really really likes Twilight.


yeah she's a psycho twilight and wrestling fan. She can't act so she became a wrestler. But her love for twilight never went away.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Ember has to win this.


----------



## the_hound

man that eye contact from asooka


----------



## I drink and I know things

Mango13 said:


> I still don't understand what Ember Moons Character/Gimmick is supposed to be....


She wears special contact lenses and does a top rope stunner and....umm...


----------



## LucasXXII

Asuka is still way more over than Ember Moon.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Asuka has offically been NXT Women's champion for 501 days. The longest reign with any championship in WWE in over 30 years.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Crowd are way more into Asuka :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Is Ember a face or heel? Because she got booed. I'm not someone who watches NXT, so that's why I ask.


----------



## Irrelevant

ShowStopper said:


> Is Ember a face or heel? Because she got booed. I'm not someone who watches NXT, so that's why I ask.


Face.


----------



## Roxinius

I just don't get it with moon she's really nothing special imo


----------



## Trophies

Ratedr4life said:


> Asuka has offically been NXT Women's champion for 501 days. The longest reign with any championship in WWE in over 30 years.


That's insane. :lol


----------



## MC

Lets go Asuka

Let's go Ember


----------



## I drink and I know things

I hope they have Asuka win and relinquish the belt so she can go to the main roster undefeated. Just hand the belt to the MYC winner.


----------



## Trifektah

Irrelevant said:


> Ember is just so generic.


Precisely. No character whatsoever other than stupid looking contacts and awful weaves.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

If Asuka loses the title here I hope is after a 25 minutes match and plethora of kick-outs, otherwise it will be a waste.

I'm still mad that JBL title reign pay-off was a 12 minutes standard match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MiSu mention !


----------



## Irrelevant

Trifektah said:


> Precisely. No character whatsoever other than stupid looking contacts and awful weaves.


Idk about the weaves but seemingly it's just the fact that she wears colored contacts and has a cool finisher.


----------



## Even Flow

Minoru Suzuki mention :mark:


----------



## NasJayz

Rainmaka! said:


> Crowd are way more into Asuka :ti


well yeah do you blame them?


----------



## MC

Some nice selling of the arm from Ember. Ooohh nasty joint manipulation there.


----------



## Ace

Crowd is not hot for either of these two... Shouldn't waste the streak here....


----------



## I drink and I know things

There isn't a single person (other than Asuka) who was on the Takeover card where Asuka won the belt who is still in NXT.


----------



## wkc_23

God, I love Asuka. I'm hoping she retains, but I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## Roxinius

I drink and I know things said:


> I hope they have Asuka win and relinquish the belt so she can go to the main roster undefeated. Just hand the belt to the MYC winner.


Imo this would be the best way too book it moon isn't credible enough to take her undefeated streak


----------



## Trifektah

Guys, watching the referee is more entertaining than this match.

Seriously, watch this guy. Da fuck is he doing?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This match really isn't doing it for me thus far.


----------



## SureUmm

Why the fuck would you do a German suplex into the bottom turnbuckle.


----------



## MC

Lets give Ember moon some time, remember this is developmental. Let her develop.


Two sweet chants. Haha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*TAKE NOTES NAOMI! THAT is a kick combination! LETS GO EMBER!!! :mark:*


----------



## The High King

ember moon has ugly feature and a jawbone like a man


----------



## RiverFenix

Asuka needs to be a Paul Heyman Girl when called up. Perfect fit.


----------



## THANOS

Ace said:


> Theme music, booking and presentation i.e. Finn Balor 2.0


There's a glaring difference you didn't mention though man. Black has great mic skills, just has yet to spotlight them in WWE.


----------



## LucasXXII

Ember seems to have an overly sentimental personality. That's why she's not convincing when she tries to show badassary. On the contrary, Asuka has the calmness, the confidence and the unique presence of a star, and that alone ensures that no matter how anticlimatic some of her matches may be, she can still be as over as she is. 

Ember should embrace the sentimental side of her personality and tweak her character a bit.


----------



## wkc_23

Very nice tornado suplex


----------



## Mordecay

Not really feeling this match, it's not bad, but it isn't that good either


----------



## MC

They are booking this match like a squash.


----------



## Trifektah

Mordecay said:


> Not really feeling this match, it's not bad, but it isn't that good either


Just watch the ref and try to figure out wtf he's doing. It's more entertaining.


----------



## Irrelevant

Mordecay said:


> Not really feeling this match, it's not bad, but it isn't that good either


Same. There's some good stuff here and there, but I'm having trouble getting into it.


----------



## Roxinius

Seems like the main even isn't getting much time


----------



## Jokerface17

Trifektah said:


> Just watch the ref and try to figure out wtf he's doing. It's more entertaining.


These refs that WWE keep getting make me face palm hard


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Holy shit. This match isn't even over and it's already Asuka's best in WWE.





















*


----------



## I drink and I know things

That is a sweet move


----------



## wkc_23

Asuka is a great seller :lol


----------



## LucasXXII

Asuka was staring blank into the ring side when she was about to take the Eclipse :lol


----------



## MC

Yeah a false finish. Its not like WWE has enough of those. This should be later in the match.


----------



## gsm1988

Legit BOSS said:


> *Holy shit. This match isn't even over and it's already Asuka's best in WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


https://twitter.com/theajmendez/status/630766511536386048?lang=en


----------



## SureUmm

When your finisher fails, don't fret. Say "fuck this shit", pick your opponent up, and hit a piledriver.


----------



## I drink and I know things

This match became really good too. I think that referee is on something and it's also adding to my enjoyment.


----------



## Abisial

THEN


NOW


FOREVER


REIGN OF TERROR


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ember loses.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot

5 fucking stars

Wooooow


----------



## I am the Storm




----------



## AngryConsumer

AND STILL!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

She tapped ?! What in the f*cking f*ck?!


----------



## Erik.

and she tapped :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Yeah, NXT womens division :buried


----------



## Saiyanjin2

good match, glad Asuka won


----------



## LucasXXII

Wow. I'm surprised.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Dammit


----------



## Mango13

Ugh, this title reign is never gonna end is it


----------



## I drink and I know things

I love long dominate title reigns.


----------



## Bayley <3

Ugh they're just never going to have her lose are they? Boring


----------



## Trophies

Fun finish there.


----------



## Even Flow

ASUKA RETAINS :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Asuka's reign continues :mark:


----------



## the_hound

ROUSEY ARMBAR yassssssssssssssssssssss auska wins


----------



## Ace

What a match **** 1/4

Was hooked towards the end, surprised Asuka retained.

I guess she's taking the title to the main roster?


----------



## TheAverageMuta

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

NO-ONE IS READY.


----------



## Lok

and STILL!


----------



## Dolorian

Good that Asuka won. Good match.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Good Match but I think Asuka retaining was the wrong decision.


----------



## Jbardo

She had an injured shoulder and that submission move is on the shoulder. Finish made perfect sense.


----------



## PraXitude

That was an EXCELLENT match! Very good storytelling and passion. I thought Ember would win but it's ok I love Asuka lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NOBODY IS READY FOR ASUKA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MOTN thus far though, great emotion.


----------



## Irrelevant

Imo the match got much better at the end but for the most part it was just meh. I preferred the Orlando match to this. Also Asuka's still boring reign continues so there's that.


----------



## Phaedra

asuka is a fucking beast ... that is all.


----------



## PunkShoot

That match was incredible

Both were amazing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm pissed off with the finish, but the match was still 4 1/2 stars. Jesus Christ, amazing, historic performance by both.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good match. Didn't get into it until the last few minutes, though.


----------



## Ratedr4life

At this point just call Askua up and have her surrender the NXT Women's title....or have it bring it with her and hold two Women's title. Fuck it have her hold all three at the same time.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

If not Ember, then who? I really thought it would be her.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Great selling by Moon. Awesome match by both ladies. :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Nobody is on Asuka's level in that company. This was the right call.


----------



## LucasXXII

Now this seems to be a great story. Asuka can barely stand after the match, meaning Ember has taken her to the limit. Just waiting for Kairi to debut at this moment.


----------



## PunkShoot

Asuke moving up undefeated


----------



## Phaedra

This is a great build for the winner of the Mae Young Classic.


----------



## MC

**3/4

Something was severely off, 2 thirds of the match was a squash and the other third was nothing really special. Askua winning is the right choice in hindsight.


----------



## V-Trigger

@Legit BOSS BTFO


----------



## I drink and I know things

I have a feeling Roode/McIntyre could be the worst match of the night. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Only Asuka can beat Asuka.


----------



## RapShepard

Lol I'm just confused on why they had her almost cheat just to win clean. "Asuka would have cheated, but she didn't need to all along".


----------



## Dolorian

After the Black/Itami match this Asuka/Ember match set the show on the right track again.


----------



## AngryConsumer

WHO'S NEXT?!


----------



## wkc_23

504 days AND counting


----------



## Crasp

I have a feeling Asuka will move to the main roster, relinquish the title, and take her undefeated streak all the way to 'Mania.


----------



## Jbardo

Match was great and I'm glad Asuka retained. It's a refreshing change to have a unbeatable champion.


----------



## WúlverClub

Ember is getting called up.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

It's gonna be Kairi Sane. Kairi Sane is the only one capable of beating Asuka.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Is Ember moving up to the main roster?


----------



## Dolorian

Cool Ember Moon be heading to the Main Roster?


----------



## Jedah

Great event so far. Awesome match. Poor decision in my opinion though. Kinda saw it coming after the kick out of the Eclipse.

Guess this means they're waiting for Kairi?

Ember's done though. That whole division is buried.


----------



## Strategize

4 stars, slightly better than their first match. Mostly because it made me believe Asuka might lose.

Take that Eclipse out and I'd go lower.


----------



## LucasXXII

Maharaja!


----------



## Mordecay

It really was a good match, but I don't know, I didn't feel invested on it, probably ***3/4 for me, can see Big Dave giving it ****+ though


----------



## RiverFenix

You don't waste the Asuka streak on NXT programming. Undefeated Asuka (w/Heyman) vs Charlotte at WM is the way to go. Give Asuka the title on her debut, take on all comers and retain until Flair at WM.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Really wish Ember had won but amazing match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I swear to God, if they have Cole sitting ringside before the ME... fpalm


----------



## Ace

At this point, it would be stupid to throw away 500 days on NXT.

Save that shit for WM.


----------



## Abisial

Jbardo said:


> Match was great and I'm glad Asuka retained. It's a refreshing change to have a unbeatable champion.


Refreshing? This is literally NXTs go to formula.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Come on, give us Adam Cole.


----------



## Trophies

The new face of America...or just Kevin Owens.


----------



## Bayley <3

Mordecay said:


> It really was a good match, but I don't know, I didn't feel invested on it, probably ***3/4 for me, can see Big Dave giving it ****+ though


It's got asuka in it so of course he will, he loves her. 

Looks like Ember is moving up, interesting.


----------



## NasJayz

WHERE IS HE BAY BAY???????????


----------



## MC

Did I miss half the match? The last few minutes were good but the rest was most competitive enough to be anything good.


----------



## JDP2016

I was watching the Defenders so I just arrived. Did Bayley get booed again tonight?


----------



## Ace

Joe looks like a boss.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

V-Trigger said:


> @Legit BOSS BTFO





RetepAdam. said:


> Only Asuka can beat Asuka.


I give these posts ****1/2.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Very awesome solid match between Asuka and Ember. 

Great stuff and work from both the woman. 

Asuka retaining her NXT Women's Championship. :banderas*_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

WE WANT THE BAYBAY !! F*CK MCINTYRE, F*CK ROODE, COLE IS BETTER THAN BOTH !!!


----------



## Jbardo

Ace said:


> Joe looks like a boss.



Looked cool as.


----------



## wkc_23

Well, this show has been amazing. I think Roode and McIntyre won't be that great though.

BUT.... I did think the same about AOP and Sanity and thy surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Maybe Cole interferes in the main event?


----------



## LucasXXII

Broken Dreams has gotta return tonight.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ember Moon gets the call-up because of the hyped once ever 100 year full eclipse?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShowStopper said:


> Maybe Cole interferes in the main event?


That's what were hoping for ! :fingerscrossed


----------



## MC

Expect an Adam Cole interference with ReDragon. Calling it.


----------



## WúlverClub

Adam.. Cole.. Bay bay?


----------



## Trophies

Let's not remember "the chosen one" gimmick...except dat theme song.


----------



## Jbardo

Abisial said:


> Refreshing? This is literally NXTs go to formula.


Been a few long reigns, but I like seeing Asuka who is clearly better than the rest, be booked as such.


----------



## Jersey

ShowStopper said:


> Come on, give us Adam Cole.


He'll probably attack the winner of the roode vs mcintyre match.


----------



## Mango13

LucasXXII said:


> Broken Dreams has gotta return tonight.








Would mark the fuck out


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Roode vs McIntyre. I've warmed up to Roode as a champion but I also would not mind Drew taking it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

?!?!??!!??


----------



## Jokerface17

Just pull a wrestlemania and throw cole in the match and make it a triple threat haha


----------



## Phaedra

Oh I love Roode's takeover entrances. can't wait. 

God, McIntyre's vowels are all over the place. think he's just conscious of being understood.


----------



## Erik.

McIntyre just LOOKS like a star.

Glad he got away from the company when he did to portray himself as one.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Did Drew improved his charisma on his return on WWE? because in TNA he was till the same blank canvas that debuted on 2009, and his world title reign was one of the worst thing that happened to TNA in 2015-16.


----------



## AngryConsumer

PIPER HAS RISEN?!


----------



## JDP2016

Roddy Piper?


----------



## Mordecay

No Broken Dreams :mj2


----------



## Phaedra

MC 16 said:


> Expect an Adam Cole interference with ReDragon. Calling it.


I'd have to go to the clinic tomorrow for the morning after pill if this happened. 



YAAAAASSSS GET IT BOYS!!


----------



## MC

What is yours now is mine. Bring back broken dreams. That would be *****


----------



## SureUmm

I want Broken Dreams.

I'm getting bagpipes.


----------



## Algernon

Wouldve rather seen Ember's finisher protected. but she comes out of it as the total babyface chasing the belt. Other than Askua kicking out of the eclipse, it was a well booked match. I hope we get a cage match or a Last Woman Standing match at the Survivor Series Takeover. Its the perfect way to end the feud and have Asuka lose without getting pinned.


----------



## Mango13

I fucking hate the sound of bagpipes.


----------



## the_hound

no adam cole LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Lok

Hot Rod lives in our hearts!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Drew.

:mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The lack of broken dreams killed any pop for Drew.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I had bagpipes at my wedding to honor my Scottish heritage so I dig this.


----------



## wkc_23

Zero pop for McIntyre :HA


----------



## Jokerface17

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Did Drew improved his charisma on his return on WWE? because in TNA he was till the same blank canvas that debuted on 2009, and his world title reign was one of the worst thing that happened to TNA in 2015-16.


I have nothing against him but I'm just not interested in listening to him talk. He's not bad in the ring he just doesn't do anything for me. 


And I don't keep up with NXT much other than reading the spoilers and catch an episode here and there but this just seems rushed to me, they could have dragged out Roddy/Roode for this takeover


----------



## Jbardo

Gotta say Drew looks like a star.


----------



## Dolorian

Not much in terms of reaction for Drew.


----------



## SureUmm

I know they're probably two VERY different metal sub-genres, but McIntyre's entrance is too similar to Aleister Black's.


----------



## NasJayz

DAMMIT I taught Piper was back from the dead.


----------



## Even Flow

Shocked there's not a pop for Drew.


----------



## Erik.

Horrendously bland theme, sadly.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Meanwhile The Maharaja is fighting for the real one on the biggest event of the Summer.


----------



## Jokerface17

I'm a little concerned for Cole that him and Drew look a lot alike


----------



## Phaedra

wkc_23 said:


> Zero pop for McIntyre :HA


yet practically everyone wants him to take this title from Roode. Roode is a bit of a boring champ in most opinions ... i hope in most lol.


----------



## I am the Storm

The It Factor, the Glorious One, Bobby Rooooooooooode!


----------



## SureUmm

Bobby Roode has ghosts, ya'll


----------



## the_hound

still love it


----------



## Mango13

So anyone else think Strong is gonna interfere in this match?


----------



## Crasp

I've enjoyed the show. None of the matches so far have been bad - Black/Itami possibly being the low point so far even.

But I just can't care enough about this main event to stick around. Neither of these guys do anything for me, although I do like Roode on the mic and during his entrance, but that's it... I'm just not interested in watching either wrestle, especially Vs. eachother.


----------



## LucasXXII

SureUmm said:


> I know they're probably two VERY different metal sub-genres, but McIntyre's entrance is too similar to Aleister Black's.


Not very different actually. Black's is closer to Metalcore, McIntyre's is Djent/Modern Progressive Metal, which incorporates a lot of elements from Metalcore. The genre differences are blurring these days anyway. If it were up to me they'd be in the same genre called "Commercial Theme" or something.


----------



## Even Flow

GLORIOUS!!!


----------



## Jokerface17

I have to admit, I love Roode with this gimmick


----------



## Prayer Police

"OOD"


----------



## Jbardo

Phaedra said:


> yet practically everyone wants him to take this title from Roode. Roode is a bit of a boring champ in most opinions ... i hope in most lol.


He's been a really good champion, great character and mic work and solid in the ring.


----------



## wkc_23

Glorious is one of the best themes in the WWE, if not THE best.


----------



## MC

They are pulling the entrances out their arses tonight.


Glorious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I really like that Red Robe Roode has on. I want it.


----------



## Life010

Give us Adam Cole Baybay!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I really enjoyed Asuka vs Ember Moon!


----------



## Afrolatino

Glorioso Roberto Rudo!(Y)


----------



## Dolorian

Both entrances were rather underwhelming.


----------



## Erik.

GLORIOUS


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Off The Chains and now Glorious, Bobby Roode has always had a epic theme.


----------



## wkc_23

That "Bobby Poo" sign :lol


----------



## Even Flow

Hoping to see Adam Cole at some point during this match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

When Roode stands still during the beginning of his entrance he reminds me of like a statue/wax figure or something. I also like his robe.


----------



## SureUmm

LucasXXII said:


> Not very different actually. Black's is closer to Metalcore, McIntyre's is Djent/Modern Progressive Metal, which incorporates a lot of elements from Metalcore. The genre differences are blurring these days anyway. If it were up to me they'd be in the same genre called "Commercial Theme" or something.


I just call it all rock music


----------



## AngryConsumer

There's no denying that of the mega star power that Bobby Roode possesses.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They should've had Drew attack Roode when he did that final spin in the ring.


----------



## MC

Bring this guy up on the main roster. We keep saying that but fucking do it. Roode just looks oh so Glorious


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

MC 16 said:


> They are pulling the entrances out their arses tonight.
> 
> 
> Glorious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NXT is Triple H's toy and we know that he has a hard on for big entrances.


----------



## JDP2016

Are they booing Drew?


----------



## Denny Crane

Was this a TNA main event a couple of years ago??


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Roode more over than Drew.


----------



## wkc_23

Clearly the crowd isn't on McIntyre's side


----------



## Roxinius

No way this doesn't end in fuckery nxt usually doesn't over run on time even the takeovers


----------



## AngryConsumer

McIntyre is just a MF giant compared to the rest of the top tier in NXT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The NXT Men's title is my favorite looking title in WWE right now.


----------



## I am the Storm

Two competitors.

One hopes to be _booked_ like a star.

One _knows_ he's a star.

It's quite obvious the difference.

GLORIOUS!


----------



## Life010

Denny Crane said:


> Was this a TNA main event a couple of years ago??


TNWHAT!?


----------



## I drink and I know things

McIntyre was pushed into this spot too fast and he used to be married to that annoying GM from ECW and he used to be in 3MB.


----------



## Even Flow

AngryConsumer said:


> There's no denying that of the mega star power that Bobby Roode possesses.


----------



## Phaedra

Jbardo said:


> He's been a really good champion, great character and mic work and solid in the ring.


I like his matches and his mic work but i just think his matches are slow, a bit like randy ... and folk love randy like, so maybe it's just me lol.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

GLITTER BUTT :mark


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Damn. Drew is Tall as fuck.


----------



## MC

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> NXT is Triple H's toy and we know that he has a hard on for big entrances.


Very true. They make them seem more important.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Roderick Roode is an awesome name


----------



## Jokerface17

Drew looks fucking huge.


----------



## Jbardo

ShowStopper said:


> The NXT Men's title is my favorite looking title in WWE right now.


It actually looks like a world title rather than a toy.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Give me Adam Cole. BayBay is the reason I am watching this.


----------



## the_hound

LOL cole was at ringside according to twitter


----------



## AngryConsumer

Mauro all over the place with his commentary. :lol


----------



## SureUmm

Great sell by Roode, I love the way he bumps around the ring.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Roode is such an amazing seller/bumper.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

If Drew can return to WWE, I have no doubt that once Wade Barret realizes that he will never be an actor he will return to WWE and have a NXT title run.


----------



## Dolorian

Roode's selling/bumping is on point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OH SHIT.


----------



## Ace

Roode retains and Cole attacks him after the match.


----------



## MC

Roode is very underrated in the ring. He has excellent limb work and his selling is great as well.


----------



## Jokerface17

So when is Heath Slater going to win the Universal title?


----------



## JDP2016

Now they are chanting for McIntyre?


----------



## Next_Gen_Glory

Man the pre-match reactions have been completely different than the reactions during matches tonight.


----------



## Even Flow

Ace said:


> Roode retains and Cole attacks him after the match.


I think that'll happen too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is alittle too much WWE style. Alittle boring.


----------



## MC

Definite Smarky crowd, cheering the heel over the faces tonight. Doesn't bold well for tomorrow


----------



## SureUmm

Bobby Roode NEVER does a missle dropkick at home...


----------



## wkc_23

Figured this would be the worst match on the card. Still a bit early, but not feeling it as of now.


----------



## Dolorian

This match is now competing with Black/Itami for worst match of the night.


----------



## PraXitude

It's not that it's a bad match, but the other matches were just a lot more energetic/passionate (so far).


----------



## Trophies

I feel like WWE pipes in those "let's go...let's go..." chants. :lol


----------



## wkc_23

PraXitude said:


> It's not that it's a bad match, but the other matches were just a lot more energetic/passionate (so far).


Yeah. It's really hard competing with those other matches.


----------



## SureUmm

Roode needs to work with someone flashy, like his matches with Nakamura were surprisingly good. He's always going to do his I will pro wrestle you basic style, which he's very good at. But it requires an exciting babyface to balance it out.


----------



## the_hound

crowd are into it, thats enough for me


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Drew style is too slow to work as the energetic babyface.


----------



## wkc_23

Bobby Roode is a DAMN good seller. Definitely one of his strong points.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Roode's Takeover matches tend to start slow and build to awesome in my opinion. Hope it happens here.


----------



## SureUmm

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Drew style is too slow to work as the energetic babyface.


He's a better heel, but he had to come in as a face.


----------



## MC

The match is picking up


----------



## I drink and I know things

The referee just had an obvious erection.


----------



## Ace

I don't see it in Drew.

Barrett is a million times better than him.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Now that Drew is back at the E, I hope he and Brian Kendrick finally shared a TV segment.


----------



## Dolorian

Ace said:


> I don't see it in Drew.


Same here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DAMN.


----------



## Ace

Can this match end already...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The Match is good but it's not exciting.


----------



## Jokerface17

Wtf is the ref doing?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Trophies

Drew dead.


----------



## Ace

Ouch, roode did not catch him there.

Fuck..


----------



## wkc_23

McIntyre is pretty athletic for as big as he is.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Drew is an athletic f*cking freak of nature!


----------



## Mordecay

Drew is dead


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Throwback to PWG Galloway :mark


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

wow I think Drew got injured.


----------



## Even Flow

Tope Con Hilo :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Mats or not that had to kill Drews back


----------



## SureUmm

Ace said:


> I don't see it in Drew.
> 
> Barrett is a million times better than him.


No way dude, Barrett was a stiff. Drew's got way more going for him.


----------



## MC

Holy mother of god. MAMMA MIA. 


......Dive


----------



## LucasXXII

Ace said:


> I don't see it in Drew.
> 
> Barrett is a million times better than him.


I mean, Barrett's match can sometimes be boring, but he got over huge one time at least.


----------



## JDP2016

Only in NXT can a women's title match steal the show.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm enjoying this now


----------



## Jokerface17

So sick of hearing "two sweet"


----------



## wkc_23

Match is starting to pick up now.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Okay Now that match is exciting.


----------



## Phaedra

starting to get to a decent match now.


----------



## Dolorian

Match was dragging but it is picking up now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WOW!


----------



## Trophies

Head butt and kick...and NEW NXT champion...


----------



## Ace

That's was dumb af.


----------



## JDP2016

McIntyre wins.............. Yay?


----------



## Jokerface17

If cole doesn't show up Roode better be MR bound


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

OMG Drew Won! I was NOT expecting that.


----------



## Jbardo

Turned into a good match. Thought Roode had it.


----------



## LucasXXII

Bobby Roode is heading to the main roster!!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

WHATTTTTTTTT


----------



## wkc_23

Bobby Roode confirmed going to the main roster


----------



## AngryConsumer

AND NEW!!!!

NOW WHERE'S COLE?!?!


----------



## SureUmm

Dammit Bobby Roo should've retained, unless he's moving up and I don't know about that shit. Good for Drew but bahh.


----------



## the_hound

OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD drew is nxt champion


----------



## Mango13

Drew won! :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Shit, Roode lost.


----------



## Lok

New champ!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Yeeeesssss Drew!


----------



## I drink and I know things

They chose him


----------



## Ace

*** match.


----------



## Even Flow

Wouldn't surprise me if Roode's heading to Raw or SD Live now.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Meh.


----------



## LucasXXII

Would love to see Roode replicate his NXT run and carry the WWE title into Wrestlemania. SmackDown desperately needs a strong heel right now.


----------



## SureUmm

It's too bad the second claymore didn't look nearly as good as the first one.


----------



## I am the Storm

I've enjoyed Roode for years. That he has now dropped the NXT title, now I hope he can move up to the main roster and have the IC/US title scene built around him. He's the perfect fit for it, IMO.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Meh. Drew doesn't do anything for me. At least Roode looks great in a suit.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Cole


----------



## Even Flow

AJ/Roode feud for the US Title plz.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The women should've main evented, AGAIN! That's 2/3 years they got it wrong. I don't know how they make that mistake when Ember vs. Asuka was easily the most hyped match, with the anticipation of Ember breaking the streak.*


----------



## Prayer Police

It's Adam Cole, baybay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mango13

Another awesome Takeover though.


----------



## Trophies

Who knew 3MB would be champs within like 2 years of each other. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

COLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian

Best matches in order...

1. Asuka vs Ember
2. Almas vs Gargano
3. Sanity vs Authors of Pain
4. Roode vs Drew
5. Black vs Itami


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I enjoyed this Takeover! Hopefully Summerslam will be just as good, I guess we will see.


----------



## MC

***1/2 Good match, there styles definitely clashed but the match picked up after a while.

Roode going up? Hope so but Adam Cole debut in 3....2.....1.................


----------



## wkc_23

ADAM COLE BAY BAY


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ADAM COLE BAYBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Welp. There's Adam Cole Baybay!


----------



## the_hound

yassssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## NasJayz

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow

BAYBAY!!!


----------



## I am the Storm

Invasion, ya'll!


----------



## Ace

What a waste of a rub. Hope this means Roode is headed to SD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

ADAM COLE BAY BAY


----------



## Phaedra

I'M PREGNANT


----------



## Algernon

Its the NW-ROH


----------



## Erik.

ROH TAKEOVERRRRRRRRRRRRR BAYBAAYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## PraXitude

I don't know any of these ROH people. Can NXT grow someone from scratch? lol


----------



## MC

Ring of honor stable BAYBAY


----------



## wkc_23

BAYBAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace

ROH invasion should make the show more interesting.

Good thing is Roode and Ember are definitely going.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

reDRagon and Future Shock just reunited in one segment! :mark:


----------



## Jbardo

Liked the way they put the logo up again, making it look like the show was done.


----------



## southrnbygrace

My son came in to tell me Drew won. Now if only Heath could win the Universal title!!! :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I literally know nothing about Adam Cole, so I'm kinda mad Drew's moment basically got taken away from him there. Super happy for Drew though, MY MAN! Awesome entrance too.


----------



## Jersey

NXT was lit af.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

ahaha

And for the 100th time they start a NXT title feud by hiring a new guy and booking him to attack to the current champion.


----------



## Lok

Cole in the house!


----------



## Ratedr4life

ADAM COLE BAYBAY :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Jedah

Great event, sure to overshadow SummerSlam again.


----------



## Master Bate

I marked hopefully they can have a storyline with Roddy as well, and try to get him to join.

So good. They all got to keep their names as well like holy shit.


----------



## Mainboy

What a great match.


----------



## SureUmm

WWE's gonna make their own version of the Bullet Club for NXT. It'll be fluid with new arrivals debuting with them and members moving up to the main roster. And the merch, oh the merch.


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899095088315236352


----------



## Jokerface17

Idk how I feel about this Cole/ReDRagon alliance... could lead to an ROH "invasion" but I'm iffy


----------



## the_hound

the only way summerslam could even top this is if taker comes back as the american badass complete with bike.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

So does this basically mean ROH>NXT? It takes outsiders to make NXT interesting these days :lmao


----------



## Ace

This KO ad always gets me.

Absolute legend.


----------



## Mango13

Dolorian said:


> Well let's see how it goes tonight.


So what did ya think?


----------



## Dolorian

Mango13 said:


> So what did ya think?


That was a good show very much all the way through. Only low was Black/Itami and the first half of Drew/Roode.


----------



## Jesus Magallanes

Hope more wrestlers join later, i hate stables of 3

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Denny Crane

I like Roode but I think he'll get lost in the singles scene. I would like him to pull a Cesaro and find a partner and find his place in the tag team ranks and build that division up. I think you could tag him up with say Ziggler and both of them can find an important place on the roster.


----------



## MrJT

Ambrose Girl said:


> I literally know nothing about Adam Cole, so I'm kinda mad Drew's moment basically got taken away from him there. Super happy for Drew though, *MY MAN!* Awesome entrance too.


How many Men do you have....jesus!


----------



## Mox Girl

The crowd gave away him entering the ring entirely by standing up and looking to the right :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

SureUmm said:


> WWE's gonna make their own version of the Bullet Club for NXT. It'll be fluid with new arrivals debuting with them and members moving up to the main roster. And the merch, oh the merch.


The Ammunition Squad? Meh. And Fish & O'Reilly weren't in Bullet Club so it'd make even less sense.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jesus Magallanes said:


> Hope more wrestlers join later, i hate stables of 3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Definitely needs more size/muscle to it. And if not than it needs more numbers.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Overall with the weak build in mind, Brooklyn III was a way better show than it had any right to be. 

Gargano and Almas tore the house down until they slammed head first into a shit finish, AoP gave one of the best performances of their career in a losing effort and while the ending was a clusterfuck AoP I am assuming are going onto pastures new on the Main Roster and while we all expected Black and Itami to be good, I don’t think we ever expected it to be THAT good in a WWE ring. This match was special, man. 

The only real dud was the women’s match but I had no hype going into this and it would have taken a miracle to make me care about Asuka who is the most boring thing in wrestling this side of Okada. In my mind, any way. 

Talking about the Main Event, I don’t think anyone knew what to expect of this but McIntyre got the absolute best out of Roode. It took me a while to get it but I just love how much Roode embodies his character. A really awesome match. 

I do feel both the Tag Title and Main Event’s were let down by post match shenans. A new stable sounds good but given two dominant Champions lost their titles on this show, both in matches with very little build, having the new Champs then get immediately decimated by this new Stable just seems weird to me. It gives the Stable a bang for sure but at the expense of everyone else getting a whimper. That is wrong in my mind. 

Using whole star ratings like I do I’d probably rank it something like. 

Black/Itami 5/5
Gargano/Almas 4/5
Roode/McIntyre 4/5
AoP/Sanity 2/5
Moon/Asuka 1/5


----------



## Mox Girl

MrJT said:


> How many Men do you have....jesus!


What? I'm not allowed to be a fan of more than one wrestler at a time now or something? I've been a fan of Drew's since he debuted in WWE the first time around. That was a huge moment for me as a fan of his.


----------



## Natecore

I watch 4 Takeovers a year.

It'll be pretty easy to avoid Adam Cole.

It's kinda dumb to make reDRagon seconds now when they came off as killers earlier. Cole could have came out at another time.


----------



## Jersey

the_hound said:


> the only way summerslam could even top this is if taker comes back as the american badass complete with bike.


----------



## RabidBenoit

3MB TAKEOVER BABY!


----------



## SureUmm

Rainmaka! said:


> The Ammunition Squad? Meh. And Fish & O'Reilly weren't in Bullet Club so it'd make even less sense.


True. However, t-shirt sales.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cole stole the show for me. That and the Gargano match were my highlights.


----------



## Jokerface17

Part of me wants them to move them up to the MR, form a stable with KO and Zayn and have DB as the manager


----------



## Denny Crane

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Definitely needs more size/muscle to it. And if not than it needs more numbers.


Didn't Donovan Dijak get signed also? He could be the muscle. Also if the stable needs a name then The Honor Society just is an obvious choice to me.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Man. That was ANOTHER good Takeover. It seems like the WWE NEVER disappoints with These things. Like this Takeover made me so excited for NXT Going Forward.


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope Drew isn't going to be a transitional champion, cos if he is, he deserves better than that.


----------



## Jokerface17

Denny Crane said:


> Didn't Donovan Dijak get signed also? He could be the muscle. Also if the stable needs a name then The Honor Society just is an obvious choice to me.


I like the name but it would make absolutely no sense considering they just un-honorably attacked Drew


----------



## MrJT

Ambrose Girl said:


> What? I'm not allowed to be a fan of more than one wrestler at a time now or something? I've been a fan of Drew's since he debuted in WWE the first time around. That was a huge moment for me as a fan of his.


I figured you were only a Shield mark?


----------



## Jbardo

Pizzamorg said:


> Overall with the weak build in mind, Brooklyn III was a way better show than it had any right to be.
> 
> Gargano and Almas tore the house down until they slammed head first into a shit finish, AoP gave one of the best performances of their career in a losing effort and while the ending was a clusterfuck AoP I am assuming are going onto pastures new on the Main Roster and while we all expected Black and Itami to be good, I don’t think we ever expected it to be THAT good in a WWE ring. This match was special, man.
> 
> The only real dud was the women’s match but I had no hype going into this and it would have taken a miracle to make me care about Asuka who is the most boring thing in wrestling this side of Okada. In my mind, any way.
> 
> Talking about the Main Event, I don’t think anyone knew what to expect of this but McIntyre got the absolute best out of Roode. It took me a while to get it but I just love how much Roode embodies his character. A really awesome match.
> 
> I do feel both the Tag Title and Main Event’s were let down by post match shenans. A new stable sounds good but given two dominant Champions lost their titles on this show, both in matches with very little build, having the new Champs then get immediately decimated by this new Stable just seems weird to me. It gives the Stable a bang for sure but at the expense of everyone else getting a whimper. That is wrong in my mind.
> 
> Using whole star ratings like I do I’d probably rank it something like.
> 
> Black/Itami 5/5
> Gargano/Almas 4/5
> Roode/McIntyre 4/5
> AoP/Sanity 2/5
> Moon/Asuka 1/5


5 stars for Black/Itami? And only 1 for Ember v Asuka? What have you been smoking?


----------



## Life010

Jokerface17 said:


> Part of me wants them to move them up to the MR, form a stable with KO and Zayn and have DB as the manager


Bring in The Young Bucks.

KO, Cole, Young Bucks.
Mounth Rushmore BAYBAY!


----------



## december_blue

They need to do a round of NXT call-ups to the main roster now.


----------



## Mango13

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Man. That was ANOTHER good Takeover. It seems like the WWE NEVER disappoints with These things. Like this Takeover made me so excited for NXT Going Forward.


I can't remember a time I've ever walked away disappointed with a Takeover, Takeover always fucking delivers.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Match of the night goes to Roode/Mcintyre. Itami/Black was fantastic too. Women's match was really good, but Asuka is capable of giving anyone their best match. Sanity were very impressive too. Opener was solid. Great show all around. Enjoyed everything.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

Well that was awesome.

Now to watch Summerslam 2002


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy




----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899096394266443777


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

SureUmm said:


> True. However, t-shirt sales.


And crappy designs.


----------



## Mox Girl

MrJT said:


> I figured you were only a Shield mark?


Well, you were wrong :shrug


----------



## Pizzamorg

Jbardo said:


> 5 stars for Black/Itami? And only 1 for Ember v Asuka? What have you been smoking?


5/5 isn't a perfect rating, it is just a favourite rating. I decided to stop using partial stars as it just gets so stupid with people talking about matches being 4.25100001 stars and all that shit. 

But yeah, I didn't hate Ember/Asuka as it would require me to care about it in any capacity, which I didn't. I hate yellow fever in wrestling and even when the build is good, I always have zero investment in immortal Asuka's matches because of her creatively bankrupt booking. Just like with Okada.


----------



## Jokerface17

Life010 said:


> Bring in The Young Bucks.
> 
> KO, Cole, Young Bucks.
> Mounth Rushmore BAYBAY!


I'd honestly love for the veteran ROH guys to get their time to shine and big pay days. Lethal/Briscoes/Bucks/Scurrl 

But I'm loving ROH and NJPW right now
Especially Cody, Omega, Okada, and he entirety of the BC


----------



## AngryConsumer

WHERE YOU BE @MarkyWhipwreck!? 

WE BE POPPIN' BOTTLES BAY BAY! :mark: :mark:

ADAM COLE BAY BAY!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## MC

Almas vs Gargano: **** (in the heat of the moment i rated it ***3/4 but looking back its 4)

Aop vs Sanity: ****

Black vs Hideo: ***1/4

Ember Moon vs Asuka: ***1/4 (I didn't see what was everyone raving about, most of the match was Asuka beating up moon, that can only go a certain level and the last minutes were okay. It was a **3/4 but maybe I can put it up to ***1/4 until I re watch it)


Roode vs McIntyre: ***1/2 (If you count the after math its ***3/4)

Good show overall 8/10. Not a bad match just less then great matches.


----------



## JDP2016

december_blue said:


> They need to do a round of NXT call-ups to the main roster now.


No they don't. They gotta do a better job of booking who they have.


----------



## Life010

Jokerface17 said:


> I'd honestly love for the veteran ROH guys to get their time to shine and big pay days. Lethal/Briscoes/Bucks/Scurrl
> 
> But I'm loving ROH and NJPW right now
> Especially Cody, Omega, Okada, and he entirety of the BC


Imagine how lit the NXT tag team division would be if the Briscoes would join NXT.

The Bucks will come to WWE sometime in the future.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Great show, Takeover delivers once again. The ending has me really looking forward to the future of NXT.


----------



## TripleG

Another day, another strong TakeOver special. 

Top that Summerslam.


----------



## Frost99

Dear "Main Roster".............








It's not that Takeover was THAT good it was great from bell to bell it's the fact that the _*"Biggest Party of the Summer"*_ is that much *LACKLUSTER* & *DREADFUL* from match builds, repeat match up's and #WWELogic booking that NXT the so called "minor" leagues will again cast it's long shadow over the "main roster" which might deliver one or even two "good" matches but NOTHING so consistent that it earns the "Show of the Weekend", that's belongs to NXT IMO


----------



## Denny Crane

Jokerface17 said:


> I like the name but it would make absolutely no sense considering they just un-honorably attacked Drew



Because they've came from Ring of Honor...


----------



## Jokerface17

Denny Crane said:


> Because they've came from Ring of Honor...


No I get it. What I'm saying is that the whole "code of honor" doesn't apply to three "heels"


----------



## Mordecay

@MarkyWhipwreck


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899101579562946560


----------



## december_blue

JDP2016 said:


> No they don't. They gotta do a better job of booking who they have.


They've got a one hour weekly show and now have to dedicate TV time to Cole, O'Reilly & Fish in addition to everyone else that's alreadt there. 

The NXT televised roster is bloated. It wouldn't hurt to send established names like Roode, Itami, AOP, a couple of the women, etc, to the main roster and give opportunities to elevate some other NXT talents to fill those slots.


----------



## Jbardo

Another bloody good show from nxt.

Gargano v Almas - ****
Sanity v AOP - ***1/2
Itami v Black - ***1/4
Moon v Asuka - ****
Roode v Drew - ***


----------



## Natecore

Very mundane show.

Almas/Gargano was great great GREAT! :mark:

reDRagon looked like killers after the tag match.

The rest of the show was just there.

What the fuck was McIntire getting manhandled and overpowered by the fucking ref? Made McIntire look like a geek. That's when I turned on the match.

Then they made reDRagon second fiddle to Adam Cole. 

This show really fell off a steep cliff.

Oh yeah. Women's match was good. Nothing special.


----------



## Mox Girl

Just reading through and I was reminded of that moment when Bobby Roode was outside the ring and the ref stopped Drew from going out to get him. Why?????? Drew wouldn't have been breaking any rules going outside to get him, cos literally EVERYBODY does that. It was weird. Drew won anyway, but that was silly.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

My biggest takeaway from Takeover...

**Trigger warning**






Alexander Wolfe is the only talented member of Sanity.


----------



## Jbardo

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> My biggest takeaway from Takeover...
> 
> **Trigger warning**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wolfe is the only talented member of Sanity.


He came out of tonight looking much better than when he went in, that's for sure.


----------



## Donnie

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> My biggest takeaway from Takeover...
> 
> **Trigger warning**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wolfe is the only talented member of Sanity.



I was going to ask you if you were a fan of THE DANCING AXE MAN, good to know you are. I don't agree with your assessment but Wolfe is my favourite member and the one I want to see win a singles title first


----------



## johnmangala

Great crowd and great event. Wish all events had this much enthusiasm but the ones that deserve it get it.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Good NXT. Loved the Tag Team match (Nikki Cross is so beatiful), The DIY T-shirt was brilliant and Roode is just a star. Asuka kicking out of Ember finisher was dumb. Another wrestler instantly inserted in the title picture just for debuting (Cole) and Black vs Itami were the only weak things.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Donnie said:


> I was going to ask you if you were a fan of THE DANCING AXE MAN, good to know you are. I don't agree with your assessment but Wolfe is my favourite member and the one I want to see win a singles title first


Ok I should clarify: relative to the amount of hype each member came in with, he's way above the curve and the rest are all behind the curve. Nikki Cross called herself "the greatest in the galaxy" and marks cosigned it and I haven't seen more from her than a PC rookie with the exception of her willingness to take bumps, but that doesn't make her a wrestler it makes her a stuntwoman. Eric Young once got compared to Daniel Bryan; 'nuff said. And Killian Dain was supposed to be a more legit looking Kevin Owens when really he looks like Bray Wyatt in slow motion. Wolfe had no hype at all so seeing such a performance was a revelation compared to the constant disappointments I get everytime one of the rest fails to deliver what was promised.


----------



## Certified G

Fun show to attend live but no standout matches for me. Couple notes/thoughts from being there:

- crowd was dead for the Sanity match until about the end when Nikki Cross interfered. 

- I was sitting right below where they showed Daniel Bryan. Kurt Angle, No Way Jose and Billie Kay were sitting there too but I don't think they showed them on TV. 

- Women's match had a couple really good near falls at the end that went over great with the crowd. 

- Sheamus watched most of the matches from the spot above me and he was joined by Becky who left to go sit ringside for the womens match and then went back up there. 

- Samoa Joe left ringside almost immediately after being shown on camera while Kevin Owens stayed for the main event. 

- Lots of Bobby Roode and Bullet Club shirts in the crowd. 

- Biggest pops were for Roode's entrance, Nakamura, Drew's title win and probably Sanity's title win. 

- Enzo's cage was already hanging above the ring. 

Overall it was a cool show to attend but it wasn't anywhere near as good as Takeover shows used to be.


----------



## Donnie

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Ok I should clarify: relative to the amount of hype each member came in with, he's way above the curve and the rest are all behind the curve. Nikki Cross called herself "the greatest in the galaxy" and marks cosigned it and I haven't seen more from her than a PC rookie with the exception of her willingness to take bumps, but that doesn't make her a wrestler it makes her a stuntwoman. Eric Young once got compared to Daniel Bryan; 'nuff said. And Killian Dain was supposed to be a more legit looking Kevin Owens when really he looks like Bray Wyatt in slow motion. Wolfe had no hype at all so seeing such a performance was a revelation compared to the constant disappointments I get everytime one of the rest fails to deliver what was promised.


:bjpenn fair enough. 

Now that I have you, what did you think of Cole's debut?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*ADAM FUCKING COLE IN WWE!
*
:banderas

Don't fuck it up, WWE, ya' tards.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> My biggest takeaway from Takeover...
> 
> **Trigger warning**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wolfe is the only talented member of Sanity.


HOW FUCKING DARE YOU! I'M TRIGGERED 

lol. Just Kidding. Wolfe did look good in that match though.


----------



## JTB33b

Anybody notice Sasha couldn't even mention Alexa's name when she was talking on the Pre-show about the Women that came up from NXT. Though she didn't meantion Nia either. She just meantioned Carmella(though that could be because she was there on the panel), herself, and the other 3 Horsewomen. I think if Carmella wasn't there she would have just mentioned the Horsewomen.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Donnie said:


> :bjpenn fair enough.
> 
> Now that I have you, what did you think of Cole's debut?


It was meh. First off, it was predictable as fuck; second, reDragon's earlier beatdown was way more vicious so it paled in comparison; third, I'm sick of people walking off the street straight into the title scene. So yeah, it did absolutely nothing for me, not necessarily his fault but NXT continues to be the most predictable show in the universe, Dora the Explorer has more exciting twists and turns.


----------



## zrc

Hate to say I told you so about Asuka. What am I saying? I fucking love it!


----------



## looper007

ShowStopper said:


> *ADAM FUCKING COLE IN WWE!
> *
> :banderas
> 
> Don't fuck it up, WWE, ya' tards.


He be booked great in NXT but once Vince sees him he be jobbed out soon enough sadly. Let's be honest, hope Cole does well, he's a great chickenshit heel but I think he be lower mid card level on the main roster under Vince.


----------



## looper007

ShowStopper said:


> Cole stole the show for me. That and the Gargano match were my highlights.


It was obvious it was going to happen with Cole but it was enjoyable. But Gargano match was MOTN for me definitely in the top 3 matches in WWE for me along with Bates/Dunne and Styles/Cena. Fantastic match, Gargano really is best underdog babyface I've seen since Bryan. You just can't help but root for him. I might be the only but I loved Itami/Black match, I love that strong style kick the crap out of each other type matches, didn't seem to get much of a reaction from the crowd. Itami is a great heel though.


----------



## Old School Icons

This was an excellent TakeOver show. 

Can't say I didn't enjoy any of the matches and every match outcome felt like it was right. 

Seems like the show has finished with a new faction in NXT, don't know a lot about these guys but intrigued to see what they bring to the table.


----------



## Mr.S

I have watched only 3 matches so far & all 3 were great. Itami/Black was great, much better than expectations. Itami was awesome & he massacred Black & probably damaged his nose. Has to be one of my favorite NXT matches in a while. I will see it again. McIntyre/Roode was strong too, better than expectations. Roode tried hard with that diving neckbreaker & this that. Mcintyre with that suicide flip drive. They all tried & it was 3.5 stars odd from me which is good (extra 0.5 to 4 stars for the Cole thing) but strong match. Roode has stepped up in the ring to being pretty decent, his first few ppv matches were weak, now he can hang in the card (Not everyone will be Styles/Bryan level).

Ember/Asuka was very good. Ember had a ton of offense & looked like a million bucks. Surprising ending for sure, I thought she would hit the 2nd eclipse & win. The ending was great, the way Asuka locked it in, it seemed deadly. These have great chemistry. Their 1st takeover match was strong & this was fantastic. One of the better matches that the women have had in NXT in a decent while. I watched the highlights of Gargano/Almas & AOP/Sanity match-up & liked it. Will watch the match in full. 

I don't understand this stupid & amateurish reaction from most. People are giving reviews based on insane partisanship, their favorite not being there & what they wanted & all sorts of personal prejudices. Most people are like I hated his match because I don't care about X (then don't review that match). What they are doing is flat out dumb. It was a 8/10 show IMO & a pretty solid one (Every match & story delivered).


----------



## Screwball

Solid show. Crowd was super hot, really good matches across the board and great use of the guests on the show, JR and Mauro even called a match together. They could've made the shot a bit tighter on Drew to build the suspense for the closing angle since once the crowd knew, we knew, a minor complaint to an otherwise fun show. 

I'm guessing Dijak gets added to this ROH group in the coming months. Haitch probably held off on it because Vince. Also, Adam Cole "Bay...Bay?"

Edit: Tron pyro :ha


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Probably one of the best all round Takeover cards in a while in terms of match quality. Enjoyed every match to at least some extent. Gargano/Almas was a superb opener, great storytelling with the distraction finish as well. Sanity/AOP surprised me, as i wasn't expecting that good of a match, but they killed it, Wolfe especially looked extremely good. That Cross bump was amazing too. Itami/Black was again, great, not quite as good as Gargano/Almas i didn't think but i love it when 2 guys just go in there and smack the daylights out of each other.

Ember/Asuka was fantastic, despite Ember's lack of real character she proved that she's a superb wrestler in this match, the crowd seemed a tad mild for it at first but they were popping left and right by the time the match finished. Pretty much everything you'd want in a match was here. Roode v Drew was probably the worst match on the card but that's not too bad given the rest of the bouts, still a very good match and i was happy to see Drew win the title.

And of course... ADAM COLE BAY BAY!

Gargano/Almas: ****
AOP/Sanity: ***1/4
Itami/Black: ***1/2
Ember/Asuka: ****1/4
Roode/Drew: ***


----------



## Genking48

I'm not really hyped on either Almas or Gargano so I wasn't feeling that match at all and probably did not pay as much attention as I should have.

Sanity and AoP was weird because it felt like 2 heel teams going at it and that makes it more awkward than when two faces have a match with each other in my experience. but it was overall a good match.

ReDragon debut was great. But are Sanity then faces now? Are AOP??? I personally, being more of a Fish mark than an O'reilly one, would have prefered Fish as a singles guy but he's on the older side so I guess having him team with Kyle who can go on a singles run later on is alright. Rebuild the tag division about these guys.

Loved Black/Itami. Best Hideo has done since his feud with Tyler Breeze way back when. It was a great hard hitting match, JR calling it made it even better Itami got great reactions from the fans with his heel stuff (the taunting, the boot scraping). Even when they lost the crowd a bit when Black got pummeled.

Asuka/Ember was definetely match of the night, might even end up being Match of the entire weekend if the main roster guys don't step it up. Asuka is as always the empress.
Take notes 2014-2015 WWE World Heavyweight Champion Lesnar booking comitee. That's how you do a dominating reign, the champ shows up somewhat frequently and not just at a PPV.

And here comes the main event, Roode/McIntyre zzzzZZZZZ. Did not care, the result did not matter as I don't think either of them are exciting to watch wrestle or cut promos. Roode is a meme wrestler only liked for his entrance music and McIntyre is only loved again for what he did on the Indies/TNA and not for anything he's done in NXT.

Thankfully Cole/Fish/O'reilly saves the ending of the show from going completely flatline for me, it feels right that the 3 of them forms a stable.

Personal top five matches:
1. Asua/Ember
2. Black/Itami
3. Sanity/AOP
4. Almas/Gargano
5. Roode/McIntyre


----------



## seabs

*Show was fine but nothing I'm too excited about after finishing it. Gargano/Almas was an ok match made good by a hot crowd. Finish was awesome except nobody seemed to tell Mauro or Nigel it was a DIY shirt WHICH IS THE WHOLE FUCKING PLOT. Nigel lowkey mentioned it as a possibility but I was dumbfounded it didn't get the big Michael Cole OTT sell. AoP/Sanity got fun at the end but Sanity are in an instant turn off for me. Eric Young being a master manipulator because he tagged in instead of his massive monster is lel. I'll never get over anyone looking at The Wyatt Family and thinking we need a knock off version of that in NXT led by ERIC YOUNG. Heel/heel dynamic was odd. I'm pretty annoyed they beat AoP like that after all they did to protect them during the DIY matches and that was how they lost. Fish and O'Reilly better get a new name and not ReDragon. It's a capital D because it's the first and last letter of both words you see. Cucks. Itami/Black was decent but really hurt by the crowd not caring about Itami who was working real hard. Black has something but it's not working from underneath in long matches so he's death on the main roster. Asuka/Moon was great. Great selling. There was a bit of a dull stretch between the arm work being let slide up to the first Eclipse which made that spot feel a bit out of nowhere but it didn't exactly hurt the spot. Great near fall off that and the superkick. See the difference when you protect a finisher and then kick out of it. Even compare it to the main event where Roode's DDT is whatever and when Drew kicked out of that. What does poor Asuka have to do to impress someone on Raw or SD to sign her god damn it. Main event stunk. Is it too soon to say Drew is becoming a bit of a bust? Match was nothing and then Drew just reversing the 3rd DDT into his god awful finish and then just getting up to celebrate was ugh. Drew dwarfed Roode so working with Cole will be interesting. All my opinions on Indy dudes are now like 4 years out of date but Cole was great once upon a time. I randomly watched a Cole/Lethal match last year and it fucking sucked so who knows now. It's kinda hard to care about these NXT debuts now because there's no oh I hope they end up doing well. All of them are Indy names working the same audience on a bigger scale that will be pushed in NXT regardless so there's no satisfaction of someone like Gargano making it to the top. And then they get to the main roster and it all gets ruined anyway so how do I get invested. Mauro was way more annoying than he ever was impressive too. Him and Nigel doing the BAY BAY shtick at the end made me despise Cole's existence. I can remember Percy Watson having two lines which is double his run last show so maybe he gets 4 lines in next show and by 2023 he's an actual functioning commentator.*


----------



## Pizzamorg

I see Black and Itami getting a lot of shit on this site but I wonder, what did people expect? 

Maybe it isn't right but WWE is an environment with slow, safety conscious, wrestling at least compared to the often high risk, smash mouth, wrestling you often see on the bigger indys or in New Japan. I always use Nakamura as an example of a guy whose wrestling style has floundered in WWE because of the limitations put on someone who wrestles like him.

So yes, it was weird that Itami used I think three or four rest holds in a match like that, although Itami doesn't look in very good shape and seems to be made of glass anyway, but the fact that WWE let the two guys just go out and snug the fuck out of each other in the fashion they did, they let that blood pour down Black's face which really added to the match for me, why aren't you happy? 

I talk shit about WWE as much as most but I don't get people who seem to refuse to let WWE make them happy.


----------



## Flair Shot

I'm glad Alexander Wolfe finally got to show what he can with that breakout performance. I hope Sanity uses the Freebird rule during their title reign.


----------



## MC

Pizzamorg said:


> I see Black and Itami getting a lot of shit on this site but I wonder, what did people expect?
> 
> Maybe it isn't right but WWE is an environment with slow, safety conscious, wrestling at least compared to the often high risk, smash mouth, wrestling you often see on the bigger indys or in New Japan. I always use Nakamura as an example of a guy whose wrestling style has floundered in WWE because of the limitations put on someone who wrestles like him.
> 
> So yes, it was weird that Itami used I think three or four rest holds in a match like that, although Itami doesn't look in very good shape and* seems to be made of glass anyway*, but the fact that WWE let the two guys just go out and snug the fuck out of each other in the fashion they did, they let that blood pour down Black's face which really added to the match for me, why aren't you happy?
> 
> I talk shit about WWE as much as most but I don't get people who seem to refuse to let WWE make them happy.


That is so weird because he wrestled a much harder and dangerous style in NOAH, maybe its the schedule.


Its going to be really difficult for Summer Slam to top NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III


----------



## Pizzamorg

MC 16 said:


> That is so weird because he wrestled a much harder and dangerous style in NOAH, maybe its the schedule.
> 
> 
> Its going to be really difficult for Summer Slam to top NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III


Well as I said in another thread elsewhere, I think the difference with WWE is the schedule. As soon as something goes wrong, WWE snap on it because they've had so many lawsuits but they seem quite happy to run you into the ground up until that point. It happens all the time where guys have been taking crazy bumps and doing really stiff matches on the indys for years and never had a significant injury and then after their first year of WWE they're on the shelf for six months.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Overall NXT Takeover 3 was definitely good overall and what I consider something a wrestling fan should watch. The only matches that were the low points were AOP/Sanity and Itami/Black

Can I talk about Itami for a minute? Because he isn't really lighting the world on fire as I thought he would. His match with Black while it was good, I expected more. The guy was one of my favorites in the early 2000s and was considered one of the best performers in the world with Bryan. But man, have I been disappointed in his run in NXT. I was expected him to be tearing it up with all sorts of guys in NXT. But when I saw him and Black in the ring, I couldn't help but feel complete disappointment in his run and the style he's working in. While I do think him/Black had a decent and enjoyable match, I think back to his matches in 06 and it seems like he's a shell of his former self. Maybe I'm wrong thinking this way, but that's how I felt in the moment.


----------



## Heel To Face

Really surprised Adam Cole didnt do his Adam Cole bay bay taunt as the show was about to go off the air. I feel like that place was ready to explode waiting him to do that and nothing. Really big missed opportunity


----------



## V-Trigger

MC 16 said:


> That is so weird because he wrestled a much harder and dangerous style in NOAH, maybe its the schedule.
> 
> 
> Its going to be really difficult for Summer Slam to top NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III


He's made of glass and can't work the NOAH style with WWE guys (even less with a guy that they're trying to push).


----------



## Bret Hart

Some people actually didn't like this show? :lmao

Good, some of you will never be happy. 

Watched an NXT PPV after a while and it was pretty damn good.... Great show from top to bottom.

:clap


----------



## MC

V-Trigger said:


> He's made of glass and can't work the NOAH style with WWE guys (even less with a guy that they're trying to push).


Which is a shame because the NOAH style is better at telling stories then the WWE style, just way too stiff.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Almas won

Sanity new champs

Asuka retained

Black with another one 

:banderas What a show! Every match was good

Very interested in what they're gonna with Cole/Fish/Kyle 

Adam as a heel is gonna be great


----------



## Jersey

I predicted it right about adam cole.


----------



## Stephleref

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899107875859181568


----------



## Pizzamorg

I'm surprised more people aren't bothered by the Gargano/Almas finish. I get what they were going for here and it is a shame about Ciampa's injury really throwing a spanner in the works but come on... it is a T-Shirt. Gargano looked like a moron at the end and I'm really worried this is a sign of things to come, given how WWE usually book babyfaces.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> My biggest takeaway from Takeover...
> 
> **Trigger warning**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wolfe is the only talented member of Sanity.


agree with the wolfe being talented part. slightly disagree with the rest.

I've said before I think he'll be a top mid-card guy in a few years.

also, he's the first german native to win a title in wwe.


----------



## Flair Shot

Pizzamorg said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't bothered by the Gargano/Almas finish. I get what they were going for here and it is a shame about Ciampa's injury really throwing a spanner in the works but come on... it is a T-Shirt. Gargano looked like a moron at the end and I'm really worried this is a sign of things to come, given how WWE usually book babyfaces.


It was not just any ordinary T-Shirt though, it was a DIY one. Obviously the shirt itself didn't caught him off guard. But rather with it represented.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Flair Shot said:


> It was not just any ordinary T-Shirt though, it was a DIY one. Obviously the shirt itself didn't caught him off guard. But rather with it represented.


Like I say, I get what they were going for but I just think the fashion of it (no pun intended) was stupid and made Gargano look stupid. I know it is an age old trope in wrestling where the slightest distraction causes them to mentally malfunction and shut down but I just think this early on a loss in this fashion is not a good sign for Gargano at all.


----------



## TD Stinger

Pizzamorg said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't bothered by the Gargano/Almas finish. I get what they were going for here and it is a shame about Ciampa's injury really throwing a spanner in the works but come on... it is a T-Shirt. Gargano looked like a moron at the end and I'm really worried this is a sign of things to come, given how WWE usually book babyfaces.


Thought the finish was great and smart. Almas used his new valet to cheat so she actually means something. And it also shows that Gargano despite what he says, is not completely over Ciampa’s betrayal, which can lead to nice character development.

And in terms of the overall show, NXT delivered like it always does with these shows.


----------



## PUNQ

A real good show in front of a hot crowd. And they gave them something to get hot for! My fiirst NXT show in a couple of years and I wasn't disappointed.



*1. Andrade Almas -vs- Johnny Gargano [** 3/4]*
— Cool to see La Sombra working in NXT, used to like him in CMLL, but I was equally impressed by Gargano. I have a feeling I’ll be digging both guys once I get more familiar with their current climate. The ending was a little cheap, but otherwise a fine showcase.


*2. Akam & Rezar (c) -vs- Eric Young & Alexander Wolfe – (NXT Tag Title) [*** 1/4]*
— Mayhem! Wonderful mayhem! Young really feels at home in NXT. He was one of the few bright things during the dark period of TNA, so I’m happy he’s getting to be a maniac on a WWE brand!


*3. Aleister Black -vs- Hideo Itami [***]*
— Intense fight. Itami still trying to fit in, had himself "out-aura'ed" by Aleister Black right from the entrance. Didn’t stop Itami from bloodying Aleister’s nose and stiffing him up. Black however can take it, and was even better at giving, which created that rush. Wish they’d kept it going a while longer because it had just gotten really good when Itami got fired-up with the crowd. Itami still has a long way to go, but he did show signs of getting it.

As for Kenta's hard time in the US. It's not the schedule. He wrestled just as many matches a year in NOAH as he does in WWE (though less rest-time in between). He could be just unlucky with the injuries. He's facing many people from a different school then himself, so there might be a styles clash as far as timing is concerned, especially since the WWE style is more rushed than the systematic NOAH style. Plus his body might be a little broken down after the brutal battles he had in NOAH.


*4. Asuka (c) -vs- Ember Moon – (NXT Women’s Title) [*** 3/4]*
— I haven’t seen a proper Asuka match since she was in Japan calling herself Kana, so imagine my thrill watching her kick ass in NXT! American women’s wrestling has come a long way in just a few years, and Ember Moon was a very good opponent for her. Exciting and passionate fighting with the champ being the boss and Ember clawing her way into the game. Impressive display.


*5. Bobby Roode (c) -vs- Drew McIntyre – (NXT Title) [** 1/2]*
— The match reminds of Roode’s TNA matches when he was the top guy in the promotion. Very solid wrestling, but not glorious (sorry for the pun). What’s that gimmick, anyway? Hope it’s ironic, because nothing about Roode’s personality screams Glorious! Drew looked alright, so did Roode, but the explosions was left out of their wrestling, even if it was in no way bad.


----------



## jacobrgroman

great show.

thought every match delivered. thought the "worst" match on the card was the main, but even that one had a nice slow build and got better towards the end.

motn is a toss-up between almas/gargano and ember/asuka.

loved cole's debut and can't wait to see what the future of this new stable holds, who else joins (roddy, dijak, ciampa?), and who they all feud with.

I don't know exactly when but I feel (at the very least) roode and aop may be close to getting the call.

3 stars of the night: I thought almas and moon really stood out in their respective matches and really almost for the first time showed what we've expected to see from them and I thought this was a star-making performance from wolfe.

also, having code orange play those songs live was hella rad.

9/10.


----------



## Pizzamorg

It took me a while to click with Roode but once I clicked, I loved him. There are few other wrestlers right now who embody their gimmick quite so completely. His look, his attitude, his moveset, it all works in one cohesive whole and while it isn't the most exciting offence, his whole gimmick is an 80s heel who somehow travelled three decades into the future and so it wouldn't make sense for him to be doing flippy shit. I love it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Pizzamorg said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't bothered by the Gargano/Almas finish. I get what they were going for here and it is a shame about Ciampa's injury really throwing a spanner in the works but come on... it is a T-Shirt. Gargano looked like a moron at the end and I'm really worried this is a sign of things to come, given how WWE usually book babyfaces.


I liked the shirt and the storyline actually. Gargano is putting on the brave face and pretending to be over it - but he really isn't. Not by a long shot. That a #DIY shirt could phase him, even for a second, is showing us that. 

Then there is this youtube vid - 





Kid is in denial, could even have PTSD from it and was triggered by it sorta deal. They're keeping Ciampa relevant and selling the break-up much better than wwe ever usually does with it's main roster. And Johnny part of it could be because Johnny can't get his revenge. It's the mental scars that haunt him more than they physical. Being betrayed and beaten like that - being victimized by a person storylined to be like a brother to him. Almost ashamed that he was punked like that and can't do anything about it.


----------



## Pizzamorg

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I liked the shirt and the storyline actually. Gargano is putting on the brave face and pretending to be over it - but he really isn't. Not by a long shot. That a #DIY shirt could phase him, even for a second, is showing us that.
> 
> Then there is this youtube vid -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid is in denial, could even have PTSD from it and was triggered by it sorta deal. They're keeping Ciampa relevant and selling the break-up much better than wwe ever usually does with it's main roster. And Johnny part of it could be because Johnny can't get his revenge. It's the mental scars that haunt him more than they physical. Being betrayed and beaten like that - being victimized by a person storylined to be like a brother to him. Almost ashamed that he was punked like that and can't do anything about it.


That little video adds a lot, to be honest. It is funny because I've seen a few of those posted from different matches and they add a lot of story yet unless you go and hunt them down, you'd miss out.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Probably my favourite Takeover to date.

Gargano vs. Almas was a tremendous opener. Almas impressed me in this match more than any other match he's had in NXT (I think he had a great match with Roddy a while back). Some unbelievable athletic counters. Thought the finish was fine- Johnny couldn't afford a clean loss being his first big singles match, and neither could Cien given the direction they're taking his character with Vega. Speaking of Vega... Austin Aries is a lucky, lucky dude.

Sanity vs. AOP was the shock of the night for me. Weird to do heel vs. heel, but Sanity was my chosen face, so it worked out great. Involving Cross in that table spot was truly jaw dropping. I hope AOP losing the titles doesn't mean a call up. They're not even close to ready. The match was fantastic and hard-hitting though. Alexander Wolfe in particular had a real breakout performance, reminded me strongly of Luke Harper. Corey Graves coming back to call the match was a major boost as well, cool to hear his theme again. He really seemed thrilled to be there.

Never seen Fish & O'Reilly in a straight tag match, so I don't quite care about their union just yet.

Black and Itami had more of a fight than a wrestling match. Thought it was pretty cool the way they were kicking the crap out of each other, but I think the match will need a re-watch to fully appreciate it. Wasn't keen on JR's involvement. He might be the GOAT announcer, but it's been many years since his commentary has been at that level. He doesn't have the same passion in his voice, it's like he's there to collect a paycheck. The match continued the streak of very good ones on this Takeover.

Asuka vs. Ember Moon was brilliant. From Ember pulling out all the stops early with big dives, to Asuka sadistically working the arm/recently injured shoulder, the great teases for both the Eclipse and Asuka Lock, the callback to Takeover Orlando with the ref push spot... it was all amazing. The only thing that stopped this from getting to Bayley vs. Sasha level was the story and result. Not too mad about Asuka winning, and I think this only enhanced Ember, but not having the hero finally get it done prevents it from reaching that transcendent level. If we're doing snowflakes, 4.5 stars.

Enjoyed the use of former NXT stars through the night. Don't recall seeing Sami Zayn though?

The bagpipes entrances made Drew feel like a big deal. Thought the main event started strong with the intense outside activity, and had a great finishing sequence, through the middle it did feel like they were going through the motions a bit. Glad to see Drew get it done, I'm a big fan even if this wasn't his best match. Probably the weakest of the night, but that's still 3 stars.

Never seen Adam Cole before, so that show closing angle does little for me. Hopefully, they give the fans a reason to care beyond "hey, these guys were stars in ROH!"

When the weakest match on a show is still at the level of the best match of some recent main roster PPVs, you know you have something special. 9/10.


----------

